# Florida 2009 März-April



## Fischmäulchen (27. März 2009)

Hallo,

*der Countdown läuft ..... *|supergri|supergri|supergri   

Am Samstag den 28. März fliegen wir mit IBERIA von München über Madrid nach Miami.

Nach einem 2-tägigen Aufenthalt (Unterkunft Miami Downtown Motel Blu), um den BassProShop, Jerry's Famous Deli und ein paar Malls besuchen zu können, geht es anschließend auf die Florida Keys (Kingsail Motel, 7050 Overseas Highway, Marathon FL )!!!

Wie in den letzten Jahren werden wir versuchen, die 28 Tage die wir vor Ort verbringen mit Bildern, Informationen und Fangberichten Euch an unserem Leben dort teilhaben zu lassen.

Bis denne!!!! |wavey:


----------



## Scarver74 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Hallo Fischmäulchen,

da Dein Männergatte es wahrscheinlich vergessen hat Dich ganz lieb zu Grüßen, noch mal auf diesem Weg einen schönen Urlaub.

Erholt Euch gut und immer dicke Fische. Lasst noch etwas im Bass Pro Shop über. Die Amis wollen auch noch shoppen gehen....

Gruß

Andi


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Vielen Dank Andi! #h


----------



## Nick_A (28. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

4:25 Uhr ... uuuuuuuuuund los geht's !:m

Mit ca 85kg inkl Handgepäck sitzen wir voller Vorfreude auf 4 Wochen "2. Heimat" im Bus über den Ostbahnhof zum Flughafen mit "Endbahnhof" Marathon - Florida Keys. 

Endlich hat die Warterei ein Ende...F&F (Florida plus Fischels) wir kommen !  ***FREU***


----------



## Nick_A (28. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

*Diesjährige Ziele:*

....werden nicht geäussert, sonst wird datt dieses Jahr wieder nix mit dem "Spezi" ! :q:q:q

Halt, ein Ziel wird geäussert:
Jeden Abend einen Bericht inkl. hoffentlich schönen Bildern für Euch hier ins AB zu stellen ! Wir hoffen, dass damit wenigstens ein bisschen Sonne in Deutschland rüberkommt...und Ihr vielleicht an der einen oder anderen Angelgeschichte mit uns mitfiebert und mitfreut.

Sodetle, Fliegerhafen Munich (oder so ähnlich) erreicht...

...in ca. 15h können wir uns in der schwülen Hitze von  Miami ausserhalb des Flughafens die erste Ziggi genehmigen ! Ist jedes Jahr wieder die mit Abstand leckerste Zigarette des Jahres ! :m

*See you soon, folks ! #h*


----------



## Nick_A (28. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Erster wichtiger Meilenstein...Gepäck (insbesondere 11kg schweres und 2,10m-langes Rutenrohr) wurde problemlos von IBERIA eingechecked !! :m


----------



## utzel (28. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Erster wichtiger Meilenstein...Gepäck (insbesondere 11kg schweres und 2,10m-langes Rutenrohr) wurde problemlos von IBERIA eingechecked !! :m


 
Freut mich das es geklappt hat.#6
Nun wünsche ich euch das ihr es auch heil in Miami wiederbekommt. Dann kann ja kaum noch was schiefgehen.
Guten Flug #h


----------



## Volker2809 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Endlich gehts bei Euch wieder los! #6 Ich drück Euch fest die Daumen, dass es diesmal mit den Tarpons klappt und freu mich schon auf Euren Live-Bericht aus sunny and fishy Florida!! |wavey:


----------



## Gunnar (29. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Hallo ihr Zwei,

viel Spaß. Freue mich schon auf den Live-Bericht.
Oh Mann ich muss noch 3 Wochen hier ausharren, aber dann heißt es Florida wir kommen.:m

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## guifri (29. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Und...und und? 

Alles gesund und munter????#:#:#:#:


----------



## Nick_A (30. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



utzel schrieb:


> Freut mich das es geklappt hat.#6
> Nun wünsche ich euch das ihr es auch heil in Miami wiederbekommt. Dann kann ja kaum noch was schiefgehen.
> Guten Flug #h



Nicht schlecht...Du kannst wohl in die Zukunft sehen und hast hellseherische Kräfte ?!? 

Verdammt...alle drei Koffer waren da...und was fehlt ???

Natürlich das Rutenrohr !!! :c

Bei der Ankunft fehlten mindestens (!!) 30-40 Passagieren Gepäck ! Iberia hatte dann auch gleich einen Mitarbeiter mit einer mit Bleistift geschriebenen Liste. Dort stand dann schön drauf, wieviele Gepäckstücke bei wem fehlen.|uhoh:

Lt. dem Mitarbeiter waren die Teile nicht in unserem Flieger sondern würden sich noch in Madrid befinden !! #q:r

Also schön ein Formular ausgefüllt und hoffen, dass das Rohr heute ins Hotel gebracht wird !

Stand 21:20 ist hier noch nix angekommen...und morgen früh fahren wir bereits auf die Keys !#q:v

Muss gleich die Hotline anrufen...melde mich nachher nochmal.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (30. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

*Wir sind endlich da! *

Miami liegt etwas unter Wolken und hin und wieder tröpfelt es vom Himmel. Eine unheimliche Luftfeuchtigkeit herrscht, um nicht zu sagen "ich schwitze wie ein Schweinderl".

Gestern waren wir noch schön Essen in Miami Beach und haben uns kaum satt gesehen am urkomischen Völkchen genannt the cool Ami´s. Röcke die kaum breiter sind als mein Gürtel, Highheels mit denen ich mir die Füße brechen würde und, und, und. 

Die Nacht hier war kurz (Jetlag) und trotzdem kamen wir erst um 8 Uhr zu Jerry´s Famous Deli zum Frühstücken. Anschließend wird gebummelt und ich shoppe was das Zeug hält, zuerst in Miami Beach und dann in der Dolphins Mall.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (30. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Es kommt was kommen mußte - ICH HABE HUNGER! In der Dolphins Mall gibt es eine Freßecke mit vielen unterschiedlichen Geschmacksrichtungen und da ich mir einfach nicht schlüssig bin, was ich essen möchte, gucke ich in alle Töpfe rein. Upps.... bei jedem mal Reinschauen bekomme ich was zum Probieren und als ich am Ende der Freßmeile angelangt bin, bin ich doch tatsächlich bereits satt! Denkt jetzt blos nicht, daß das SCHWÄBISCHE meines Mannes ganz schön abfärbt! 

Nun warten wir gespannt auf das Rutenrohr und morgen wenn alles glattläuft düsen wir nach Marathon! Bis dahin


----------



## Nick_A (30. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Sodala, habe eben mit Iberia telefoniert. Ruten sollen bereits in Miami sein, ich möge aber bitte bei dem lokalen "Zulieferer" anrufen und Lieferzeitpunkt, etc. abklären. Dazu bekam ich auch die Tel.Nr. bei der ich gleich (mehrmals) erfolglos anrief.

Der Iberia-Nasenbär gab mir ne falsche Tel.Nr. (habe die Nummer sicherheitshalber ihm noch zweimal vorgelesen). #d

Ich gehe runter zur Hotelrezeption in der Hoffnung, dass die mir vielleicht weiterhelfen können...in diesem Augenblick fährt ein grosser Van mit viiiiieeeelen Koffern vor.

Ich schau den Fahrer an und frage ihn, ob er vielleicht von Iberia kommt und ob er einen Rutenkoffer abgeben soll.

Er schaut mich an, nickt, steigt aus und holt aus dem Kofferraum mein Rohr raus ! ***JUBEL*** :m #6 ***Hüpf***

Nachdem nun zum Glück alles gut verlaufen ist, können wir morgen früh in Ruhe auf die Keys fahren! :q

Ab Dienstag gehts dann los mit dem Fischen.

So long, Robert


----------



## Ossipeter (30. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Hallo ihr zwei,
dann kanns ja los gehen! Ich wünsch euch allzeit krumme Ruten und gute Fänge.


----------



## Scarver74 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Hallo aus dem sonnigen Stuttgart,

na dann kann´s ja losgehen. Ich hatte schon meine Basuka mit Rütchen gefüllt und wollte Euch die nachschicken . Aber mit so leichtem Gerät kann Robert sicherlich nichts anfangen. Also relaxed noch ein wenig, morgen geht es zum großen Fisch, mit den eigenen Ruten:q.

Jetzt ran an die Großen.#6


----------



## Nick_A (30. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Gepäck im Auto verstaut...jetzt gehts zum Walmart nach Homestead. Proviant fuer die nächsten 4 Wochen fassen.

@ Andi
Wenn Deine Ruten hier auch angekommen wären :q


----------



## Bolle (30. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Hallo ihr zwei beiden,
dann wünsch ich euch einen erholsamen Urlaub...die "Gepäckfiaskohürde" ist ja bereits mit bravour genommen...jetzt fehlen nur noch die unglaublichen Tarpondrill's...ich drücke euch feste die Daumen das es diesmal klappt.

Könntet ihr mal beim Wallmart nach einem Basecap ausschau halten 
mit der Stickerei " Why work when you can fish ?".

Hat mir vor ein paar Jahren ein Freund mitgebracht...ist inzwischen völlig zerledert.
Ich versuche mal noch ein Bild anzuhängen damit ihr sehen könnt wie das Teil aussieht. Solltet ihr es entdecken dann bitte bitte für mich mitbringen. Danke jetzt schon mal.


----------



## utzel (30. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht...Du kannst wohl in die Zukunft sehen und hast hellseherische Kräfte ?!?
> 
> Verdammt...alle drei Koffer waren da...und was fehlt ???
> 
> Natürlich das Rutenrohr !!! :c


 
Na toll #d, da kann ich mir ja vorstellen was uns erwarten könnte und wir müssen nach Madrid in Mexico City noch mal den Flieger wechseln.

Na ja, ist bei euch zum Glück ja noch mal gut gegangen.:m
Nun kanns ja wirklich losgehen bei euch.

*Schöne Tage und Tight Lines #h*


----------



## guifri (30. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

:vik::vik::vik::vik:
Wir wollen Fische sehn, wir wollen Fische sehen, wir wollen, wir wollen Fische sehn...
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


boah...noch 4 Tage, dann folge ich....|bigeyes


----------



## Fischmäulchen (31. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Hi,

Fische????? Wir sind gerade mal in Marathon angekommen 
Haben heute gleich bei Fish n Fun vorbeigeschaut und morgen wird das Boot zu uns zum Kingsail geshippert.

Ich stell´ jetzt mal Fotos rein und Rob gibt seinen Senf dazu *SEE YOU!*

Ähmmmm ... der WiFi-Point hier in der Anlage ist leider noch schlechter geworden als er letztes Jahr schon war.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (31. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

... Bilder


----------



## Fischmäulchen (31. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

.... Bilder


----------



## Nick_A (31. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Bild Nr. 1: 
Unser schicker Mietwagen...ein Jeep Larado (oder Laredo? Muss nachher nochmal nachschauen). Jedenfalls ein nettes Teilchen 

Bild Nr. 3:
Unser Boot ab morgen für die nächsten 10 Tage. 21ft, 200 PS, schickes Garmin 540 mit Seekarte vom Gebiet hier...natürlich in Farbe. Outrigger kommen morgen noch drauf.

Bild Nr. 4 & 5:
Unser Boot ab dem 11. Tag für weitere 13 Tage. 26ft, 225PS, gleiche Fishfinder-GPS-Kombi . Outrigger kommen auch noch drauf. Wirklich ne riesen Kiste:m...kommt auf den Fotos gar nicht so gross raus 

Vorhin haben wir noch leckeres (und sehr fängiges) Double Menhaden Chum  sowie Cut Squid (zum KöFi-Fang) gekauft.

Jetzt noch schnell die Ruten fertigmachen und Tackle herrichten...dann kanns morgen losgehen ! ***FREU*** #6

Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (31. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

@ Bolle
Hätten wir heute gleich nachschauen können, wenn Du gestern bereits Bescheid gegeben hättest  .

Haben heute unseren Grosseinkauf in Homestead getätigt, bei der Rückfahrt schauen wir aber vermutlich nochmals dort rein :m


----------



## Scarver74 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Hallo aus dem warmen Stuttgart,

@Robert kaum bist Du weg, bricht hier der Frühling aus.

Das Boot sieht ja ganz nett aus. Ich habe es mir größer vorgestellt, aber Ihr seid ja max. zu zweit :q.

Jetzt ran ans Ruten richten und mal die ersten Würfe gemacht......

Gestern hatten wir Anglerstammtisch und ganz Stuttgart schaut auf Dich. Bitte die ersten Bilder nicht von den Köderfischen....Ich habe große Fische versprochen!!

Gruß#h


----------



## sauhunter (31. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Hallo Robby, 

dann schauen wir mal woher die ersten Fischli-Bilder kommen. .


Altensteig oder Florida ? 

Grüße aus dem heissen Stuttgart. 

Petri Heil 
Bernd 
P.S.:  lass es krachen !


----------



## Volker2809 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Die Boote sehen top aus!! Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt auf die ersten Fischberichte!!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Hi zusammen,

ich schreib die Zusammenfassung des heutigen Tages mal schnell mit Petra´s Account.

*Vorneweg noch eine Nachricht:*

Boaters-World ist pleite und wird wohl bis ca. Ende Juni sämtlichen (!!!) Niederlassungen in allen Staaten -darunter3 Filialen auf den Keys- dichtmachen. 

Ist wirklich sehr schade, da die -von den großen Ketten- fast schon die einzigste Konkurrenz für BassPro war.

Kleiner Trost...es gibt die nächsten Wochen einen Ausverkauf...allerdings gib es auf die meisten Artikel "nur" 10% ... auf ein paar wenige Bootsausrüstungsartikel (Farbe, Halterungen, etc.) bis zu 30%. ---> Also nicht wirklich der Hit ,,, insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, daß es ja ein AUSVERKAUF wg. Geschäftsauflösung/Pleite ist.


Jetzt aber mal inKurzform zum heutigen -ersten- Angeltag:

- KöFis bissen wie immer gut 
- Boot "is ´n Traum"
- Einen sehr großen Fisch im Drill -bei ca. 10kg Bremskrafteinstellung bei der Avet HX- direkt am Boot verloren wg. TOPSHOT-Bruch/-Ausschlitzen.

@ Nick (Jetblack) 
Da haste nicht sauber gearbeitet. 100lbs-Mono ist aus der gespiessten "rausgerutscht" !!! :q ***LACH***

- Das Gewicht des verlorenen Fisches schätze ich auf über 30-40kg ... und es war KEIN Hai (Umrisse konnte ich schon sehen...war schlank/torpedoförmig/dunkel ... sah irgendwie wie ein Cobia aus (hatte auch keine scharfen Zähne.

-Einen weiteren Fisch hab ich kurz nachdem Anbiss verloren...Circle-Hook hatte wohl nur knapp gefasst.

- Einen kleinen Hai mit c.a 4-5kg gefangen (Haiart mir bisher unbekannt...entweder ein Lemon- oder Blacktip Shark). Muss morgen mal meine Fotos mit meinem Buch hier vergleichen. Fotos stell ich dann auch gleich morgen rein.

- Drill war allerdings ganz witzig. Hatte bisher noch keinen Hai, der beinahe mehr in der Luft war als im Wasser. Mankonnte glatt meine, daß der gerae seinen Kunstflieger-Führerschein abgeschlossen hatte bzw. zu oft Tarpons im Drill beobachtet hat !  

Bis morgen #h
Robert


----------



## rauber83 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

hey cooles boot.... wenn ihr die chance habt könnt ihr ja mal damit am tag auf schwertfisch probieren..... mußt ja von den keys net sooo weit raus dafür... einfach einen prerigged squid besorgen und mit dem 50w outfit runter auf 1000 fuß...

achtung an alle:

der gesamte boaters world ausverkauf ist zu 90 % fake!!!!!!

Die preise wurden im februar hochgesetzt. z.B. kosteten die costa del mar 580er im januar noch 219 jetzt 249- 10 % also teurer als zuvor. bass pro shop ist schon ne heuschrecke, die alle kleinen läden zerstört hat, jetzt hats zum glück boaters world erwischt.... geht doch lieber zu river marine supply oder captain harrys in miami, oder key west bait and tackle. bass pro blendet zwar mit nem coolen laden, aber das rechtfertigt net für ne penn torque 419 dollar zu verlangen, wenn man sie zum beispiel bei half hitch tackle in destin (ein familienbetrieb) für 389 bekommt....... ausserdem ist ja meistens ne beratung net vorhanden und kaum lokale angler hinterlassen reports.... sorry ich will hier keinen beleidigen, aber für mich sind der bass pro shop, boaters world und boat us reine touri abzock läden


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

... Bilder


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

.... Bilder


----------



## Nick_A (2. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Hi Rauber, #h

da hast Du grundsätzlich schon Recht. Der "Oberabzockladen" ist dabei definitiv BassPro. BoatersWorld war (bzw ist noch) zumindest bei Kunstködern (insbesondere YoZuris, Manns, Williams-Speedjigs, Billy-Bait, etc.) sowie Kleinteile und PowerPro ca. 15-25 Prozent billiger.

...aber wenn halt nur ein ppar wirklich sehr kleine Läden in der Nähe sind bleibt einem halt nix anderes übrig

Zumindest die Auswahl ist im BassPro ganz nett...wobei nie alle Artikel aus dem Gesamtkatalog da sind und man dann bestellen muss mit 1-3 Wochen Lieferzeit. 

Abzocke im Boaters bei der jetzigen Aktion ist z.B., wenn Columbia-Hemden lt. Preisschild voerher 24,95 US$ gekostet haben....und jetzt einfach diese Zahl laienhaft mit Edding uebermalt wird (man es aber immer noch lesen kann!) und dann wieder der empfohlene Preis von 35 US$ gilt...und darauf dann 10 % gelten. Folglich also ne 25% ERHÖHUNG !!!#q

Da fühle ich mich dann wirklich verarscht !!!:r

Gut...solche Sachen muss man dann ja nicht kaufen


----------



## Nick_A (2. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Bild Nr 1:
Kleiner Grouper, der sich grössenwahnsinnig auf dicken Pinfish gestürzt hat 

Bild Nr 2&3:
Der kleine Stinker und Luftakrobat von gestern. Hab leider mein Bestimmungsbuch nicht dabei...nehme aber an, dass es ein Lemon oder Blacktip gewesen sein könnte...er hatte an der Schwanzflosse noch nen schwarzen Punkt. Wie gesagt...der konnte ordentlich fliegen !!! :m #6

Bild Nr. 4&5:
Nursesharks (Ammenhaie) von heute.

Konnte heute insgesamt drei erbeuten...

- der erste war etwa 1,5m lang
- der zweite etwas ueber 1,8m
- und der dritte Nurse-shark war so ca. 2,10 bis 2,20m lang

Der dritte hat sich dabei ordentlich schwer gemacht (nicht, dass er wirklich gekämpft hat...aber er hat jedenfalls sein Gewicht arbeiten lassen...allerdings erfolglos )

Interessant war, daß beim Hochdrillen ein zweiter Hai direkt nachgefolgt ist...war wohl futterneidisch oder aber neugierig :q

Was gibts heute sonst noch zu berichten ?

Gut, ist derzeit noch ein bisschen windig, um wirklich Offshore zu fahren. Gegen nachmittag wäre es zwar möglich gewesen, allerdings hatte ich sämtliche Schleppköder im Motel gelassen. 

Mal schaun wie es morgen aussieht. Lt. Weather-Channel sind es zwischen 10 und 25 Meilen Wind...lieber wären mir 7 bis 12 Meilen ! 


@Rauber
Schwertfisch wäre zwar ein tolles Ziel...mit 3-5kg Blei auf 800 bis 1000 Fuss zu gehen (und die braucht man bei der Strömung hier !!!) ist mir dann doch etwas zu stressig. 

Aber wahrscheinlich werd ich mal ein paar Fischlis den Sails vor die Nase setzen

@Bernd (Sauhunter)
Um den Nurse-Shark von heute gewichtsmäsig zu toppen, mußt Du am Wochenende eine ca. 40kg-Forelle rausziehen ... ich glaube, daß das schwer wird :q

Gruesse und bis morgen an dieser Stelle, #h
Robert


----------



## crazyFish (2. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Nicht meine Welt des Angels, aber interessant zu lesen bei meinen schlaflosen Nächten derzeit.

Daumen hoch für die live in the action Berichte hier


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (2. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Vom Feinsten, ihr Zwei! Da kribbelt es mir hier echt in den Fingern und kann es kaum bis September erwarten! Haltet uns auf dem Laufenden und Petri Heil!


----------



## GiantKiller (2. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

hübsche haie. was für ein vorfach habt ihr verwendet?


----------



## rauber83 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

ich weiß nicht, sailfish wird langsam zu spät sein glaub ich, wobei blackfins ganz gut gehen werden und vor allem mahis. ajs gehen bestimmt auch ganz gut


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Schreibe mal wieder mit Petra´s Account....

@Giantkiller
Da ich eigentlich nicht auf Haie aus bin, sondern vielmehr auf Amberjack, Jacks, Grouper und insbesondere Tarpons habe ich natürlich ein Monovorfach ... mind. 80lbs, meist 100lbs Mono-Topshot (also ein Vorfach, dass man "ohne Knoten" direkt aufspulen kann...feine Sache übrigens ).

Wenn natürlich ein "richtiger Hai" (also mit gesunden und scharfen Beisserchen) dran geht (wie z.B. Bullenhaie und Hammerhaie die hier ziemlich häufig rumschwimmen), dann ist das Mono natürlich "zappzerap" ab 

Nurse-Sharks bzw. kleiner Haie kriegen das Mono aber nicht so leicht durch.

Am Ende des Vofachs hänge ich dann immer einen 5/0er bis 9/0er Circle-Hook.


@ Rauber
Da kann ich Dir leider nicht ganz zustimmen .... zumindest stimmt das im Moment noch nicht ganz.

--> Dolphins sind noch nicht wirklich da (zumindest nicht die Schwärme) ... allerdings wurden bereits einige dicke Bulls gefangen. Die Großen kommen ja immer etwas früher . Vermutlich werden die Schwärme allerdings in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen auftauchen. Die echte Hauptfangzeit für Mahi-Mahi ist hier übrigens der Mai !

--> Sails sind derzeit noch "hot" ! In zwei Wochen findet z.B. mit das größte Sail-Tournament auf Key West statt. Preisgeld für den Ersten beträgt garantierte US$ 100.000 ! :m

Sehr gut gehen derzeit u.a. Yellowfins (Snapper ... nicht Tunas  ), Cobia, AJs, große Mutton-Snapper.

Die dummen Tarpons sind zwar teilweise da ... allerdings werden noch einige "Nachziehen". Beste Beiszeit allerdings auch hier ab Ende April/Anfang Mai.


Sodala, jetzt aber zum heutigen Fangbericht....man könnte auch sagen *NICHTFANGBERICHT* ***LACH***

Wie die Überschrift bereits sagt...es ging heute nicht wirklich viel. Warum auch immer, die Nasen (und wohlgemerkt alle Arten) wollten heute wohl nicht. 

Ich war am Abend dann noch beim Tanken und wurde gefragt, ob ich etwas gefangen hätte. Ich verneinte die Frage und bekam dann gesagt, daß heute auch die anderen Angler sehr schlecht bzw. gar nicht gefangen hätten.

Der Wind zieht heute abend leider wieder stark an auf 20 bis 30 Meilen (IGITT !!!) aus S / SSO. Bedeutet also, daß auch das Fischen am Riff nicht so wirklich dolle ist und man mächtig durchgeschaukelt wird.

Will jetzt meine Strategie etwas ändern und werde dazu morgen früh bereits beim ersten Licht mit dem Boot losschippern. Mal schauen, ob sie in den frühen Morgenstunden besser beissen. Mittags dann wieder rein (ist derzeit auch verdammt heiß mit über 30Grad im Schatten!). Anschliessend dann nachmittags bis zum Sonnenuntergang wieder raus. Nachmittags soll der Wind dann auch wieder etwas runter gehen...folglich wird dann Petra wieder mitschippern.

Heute mal wieder zwei große (Suppen -)Schildkröten gesehen...direkt im Schatten der 7Meilen-Brücke ! Schon beeindruckend die Riesenteilchen ! :m

Nach dem Tanken ist mir dann noch ein "Herde" Delphine vor dem Bug und hinter dem Heck rumgeschwommen. Auch ein gaaanz kleiner Jungdelphin war dabei ("ooooch, wie süüüüüüüß"   ).

Fotos davon geschossen....werde ich (bzw. Petra) aber erst morgen reinstellen.

Für heute war´s das ...

Grüße und hoffentlich morgen mit einem erfolgreicheren Fangbericht 
Robert


----------



## norge_klaus (3. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Hört sich alles verdammt gut an !
Meine "Stadtmaus" ist schon ganz heiß auf die großen Turtels an der 7-Miles-Bridge. Wir haben diese bisher nur von der Brücke aus beobachten können. Vom Boot aus wäre natürlich der Hammer. 

Wenn ich die Bilder richtig interpretiere, dann habt ihr aktuell als Angelrevier die Brücke in Sichtweite.

Habe schon öffter beim Kippen von Flut/Ebbe & Ebbe/Flut von der Brücke Fische beobachtet, da wurde mir Angst & Bange. Da schwimmen Tarpoons im flachen Wasser, die man wahrscheinlich nur mit schwerstem Gerät ausdrillen kann.

Tight Lines
und laßt es euch weiterhin gut gehen !

Norge_Klaus


----------



## Nick_A (5. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Hi zusammen,

gestern haben wir uns einen "day off" genommen...also kein Angeln.

Grund dafür war: 
Wind aus SSO mit 25-35 Meilen...das ist selbst mir zuviel 

Darum wollte ich heute morgen auch besonders früh raus.

Wecker tat seine Arbeit -wie vorgesehen- um 6:07 Uhr...also raus aus den Federn und rein in die "Fiscchkluft".

Köder (ca. 50 Pinfish) hatte ich mir bereits am Vorabend gestippt, so konnte ich also gleich los...

Haaalt...Maus ist aufgewacht und will noch nen Kaffee mit mir trinken )ach manno, ich muss doch weg ).

Um kurz nach 7 wars dann soweit, es ging los.

An der 7-Meilen-Brücke angekommen stell ich erstmal fest, dass ich so früh der Einzige hier bin.

Gut, Anker raus, wir hatten noch auflaufendes Wasser, Haken bestücken und raus mit den Zappeltieren! Ca. 8:00 Uhr... Lines in !

"Fangt was Schönes !" :q

Die ersten 20 Minuten war nix, auflaufend Wasser ging dem Ende zu, damt gabs nur noch ne relativ leichte Restströmung.

..und wie wenn irgend jemand den Schalter umgelegt hätte, gings plötzlich los ! :m


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

... zwischendurch Bilder


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

... und


----------



## Nick_A (5. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Als Erstes zeigte sich wiedermal nen Nurseshakr mit ca. 1,5m....war nach 2min ausgedrillt, vom 8/0er Circle befreit und durft wieder schwimmen.

Während ich den Einen gerade befreit hatte, biss schon der Nächste auf Rute Nr. 2 an. Also keine Zeit Rute Nr. 1 neu zu beködern, sondern gleich mit Fischlein Nr. 2 einen kleinen Walzer tanzen ! :q :q

Schon nach wenigen Sekunden war klar...wieder nen Nurse (klein wenig größer als Nr. 1)! 

Also schnell reindrillen, Haken raus, NASE weiterschwimmwn lassen.

Jetzt konnte ich endlich Rute Nr. 1 wieder beködern und rauslegen.

Gerade wollte ich Nr. 2 frisch bestücken, da rappelte es schon wieder auf Nr. 1 !

*Was nen Stress !!! :q:m*

Mist...wieder ein Nurse...wenn auch einiges dicker und kampfreudiger. Dieser hatte wieder mal so um die 7ft = ca. 2,1m.

Alles über 2m wird fotofiert...also bitte recht freundlich lächeln...Cheeeese ... und klick !!

Naja, also ein freundliches Lächeln sieht anders aus Mademoiselle Shark ! :q ***LACH***

Sodala, Rute Nr. 2 wieder beködert (immer schön abwechselnd) und ab zum Baden, Mr. Pinfish.

Ne zweite Rute wollte ich diesmal nicht beködern da ich mir bereits dachte, daß gleich der nächste Biss kommen könnte...und zwei Minuten später war es schon soweit...

Sssssssssssssssssssssssss..... schnurrte die Avet MXL...#6 :l

Spannung aufnehmen, Bremse mit max. Bremse reinlegen (meine MXL hat locker 8 kg ! #6) und den Circle die Arbwit machen lassen...gut, Fischlein hängt und setzt zur ersten Flucht an.

*Haaaaaaaallllloooooooooo...... Stop mal, Du Nase !!!*

...wollte er aber erst nach ca. 40-50m. Also Fischlein wieder ranpumpen...

Irgendwie fühlte sich das Teil jetzt wieder wie nen Nurse an...zwar schwerer und grösser, aber trotzdem wie nen Nurse. 

Nix da...nächste Flucht wurde angesetzt. Dank MXL plus zusätzlich Daumen auf der Spule konnte ich ihn nach ca. 20m stellen .

Ausgedrillt war das Kerlchen aber erst nach mehreren Fluchten und ca. 15-20min Drill!

Ergebnis war KEIN Nurse, sondern ein echter fetter Brocken !

Ein ca. 35 bis 40kg schwerer Goliath Grouper linste aus dem Wasser heraus. Also schnell den Foto raus, paarmal abdrücken, teilchen ranziehen und Circle mit dem "Speziallöseteil" entfernen.

****Jubel***

DAS ist mal nen Fisch !!! :m #l ***MEGAFREU****

Sodala...jetzt aber die Fotos bitte, Maus ! :l


----------



## Nick_A (5. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Uuuuuups...da war meinFrauchen wieder schneller 

Bild Nr. 1:
2 Elterntiere mit nem kleinen Jungdelphin in der Mitte, direkt hinterm Boot.

Bild Nr. 2:
Kleiner Goliath Grouper mit ca. 7kg (den hatte ich ca. 10min nach dem ersten Goliath gefangen).

Bilder Nr. 3 und 4:
Der grosse Goliath :l

Bild Nr. 5:
Der Nurse davor...

In jedem Fall war die Angelei in den frühen Morgenstunden ergiebiger als in der "Mittagshitze"...was aber auch zu erwarten war 

Bis morgen #h
Robert


----------



## Scarver74 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Hi Ihr Urlauber,

ein geiler Bericht, wir wollen mehr davon :q.

Bei uns am Forellenp.... war es auch stressig. Bernd und ich hatten alle Hände voll zu tun. Wir mussten nicht nur unsere geschätzen 50 Forellen versorgen, sondern uns auch noch
um die ein oder andere Nase nebenan kümmern. #6Robert, Du weist was ich meine!

Die großen Lachsforellen (insgesamt 3) waren leider anderen vorbehalten, aber bei der Menge waren wir klar die Nr.1. Insgesamt ein netter Angeltag,auch wenn jeder nach Dir Robert gefragt hast. #d. Die Entschuldigung, Du drillst sicherlich gerade einen 50 KG Fisch reichte dann aber aus und es hat ja fast gestimmt (lt. Deinem Bericht).

Also Strategie, morgens früh raus, bitte weiter verfolgen und immer schön Bilder einstellen.

Gruß aus Stuttgart

Andi:vik:


----------



## GiantKiller (5. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

großartiger grouper!

wie weit muss man dazu rausfahren?


----------



## Volker2809 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Der Grouper ist ja der Hammer!! |bigeyes Fetten Glückwunsch zu dem Prachtburschen! Drück Euch weiterhin die Daumen, dann sehen wir hier die nächsten Wochen bestimmt noch den ein oder anderen Großen! #6


----------



## Tortugaf (5. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Auch mein Beileid         . 

Super Angelurlaub den ihr dort oben habt. 
Da bekommt man auch gleich Lust, mal Florida zu besuchen.

G. Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## GiantKiller (6. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

eine ab-memberreise nach florida wär doch mal was...


----------



## Nick_A (6. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



Scarver74 schrieb:


> Bei uns am Forellenp.... war es auch stressig. Bernd und ich hatten alle Hände voll zu tun. Wir mussten nicht nur unsere geschätzen 50 Forellen versorgen, sondern uns auch noch
> um die ein oder andere Nase nebenan kümmern.



Sehr fein...so lob ich mir das ! Da habt Ihr sie aber ordentlich ausgefischt ! :m

Wir werden natürlic ordentlich weiter berichten !


----------



## Nick_A (6. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> großartiger grouper!
> 
> wie weit muss man dazu rausfahren?



Gar nicht weit raus...die Jungs stehen u.a. direkt unter Brücken, Wracks, Riffen,etc...halt dort wo ne Unterwasserstruktur vorherrscht und die Nahrung steht. 

In diesem Fall unter der 7-Meilen-Brücke, ca. 600m von der Insel Marathon (heißt eigentlich Vaca Key) weg.


----------



## Nick_A (6. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

@Volker und Tortugaf#h
danke für die Glückwünsche / Beileidsbekundungen

Wir werden weiterhin unser Bestes geben... vielleicht beisst ja auch noch nen Ü100kg Grouper an...aber bitte dann auf meine Avet HX (Bremskraft hab ich bei der auf brachiale 16kg eingestellt, wenn ich den Hebel ganz nach vorne schiebe :q

Leider ist bei meiner schwersten Rute der Spitzenring und der dritte Ring "über den Jordan gesprungen" (warum auch immer)...kommt aber morgen gleich zum Ruten-Doktor ! Für ca. 25 US$ wird sie wieder heile gemacht ... Schnäppchen hier 

Morgen früh soll es wenig Wind geben...also fahr ich erst um 7:00 zur 7-M-Brücke für 2h, danach gehts Offshore. Mal schauen, ob ich nen Bull- oder ne Cow-Dolphin (Mahi-Mahi) finde.

Letzte Woche sind achon ein paar vereinzelte Große gefangen worden mit ü70 Pfund (amerik. Pfund, also ca. 32 kg1...würde mir schon reichen  ***LOL***

Wenn Offshore die Schlepperei nicht laufen sollte, zieh ich mir ein paar Yellowfin-Snapper am Riff...bin also voll im Stress :q

Grüße und bis morgen
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (6. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> eine ab-memberreise nach florida wär doch mal was...



Ein paar kleinere Treffen gabs schon...u.a. letztes Jahr mit Volker und Franky 

Am  Dienstag oder Mittwoch dann mit Guido (Guifri) !:m


UUUUPS...glatt den heutigen Bericht vergessen 

Heute morge wiedermal früh raus...landen konnte ich insgesammt 5 oder 6 Nurse-Shark (bekomm langsam ne Phobie von den Teilen...fast so schlimm wie Lumbs, nur hübscher und schwerer).

Ein und denselben Nurse hab ich innerhalb von ner halben stunde sogar zweimal gefangen...konnte ich am nicht zu entfernenden Circle-Haken erkennen 

Dazu noch nen sehr kleinen 2kg-Black-Grouper gefangen und mehrere haie mit scharfen Zähnen verloren.

Nachmittags sind wir dann Inshore...aber irgenwie waren die Fische dort sehr schlecht drauf...gut, das Wasser war heute EXTREM klar, da sind sie dann immer sehr "spooky".

Allerdings konnten wir nen schönen "Plattkopf" (Pilotfisch) fangen...Bilder dann morgen !


----------



## Luzifer (6. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

schöne Fotos und toller Livebericht.


----------



## Sockeye (6. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Hi Robert,

ich hoffe du vergisst vor lauter angeln das "shopping" nicht...:q

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Nick_A (7. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> ich hoffe du vergisst vor lauter angeln das "shopping" nicht...:q
> 
> ...



Hi Alex,

Witzbold ... irgendjemand muss die amerikanische Wirtschaft auf die Füsse bringen:q:q

Spaß beiseite...nach dem sechsten Mal Amiland brauch ich wirklich fast nix mehr. Keine Rutwn und Rollen, keine Elektronic,etc.

Brauche großteils nur noch Bait, Schleppköder, Kleinteile (insb. Blei).

Die Karte von Dir funzt wunderbar...vergleich ich immer schön mit der Karte auf dem Garmin 440s...ist identisch bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeitten. Ab und an nerven zum Beispiel die "Stempel" / Infos in den Karten...macht das Ganze etwas unübersichtlicher.

Trotzdem...super Lösung !!:m


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (7. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Greetz auf die Keys! Warte schon gespannt auf die nächsten Fänge! Vor allem: Lasst noch was für Oktober/ September  drin! 

TL Franky


----------



## Nick_A (7. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Jetzt aber zum Angelbericht des gestrigen Tages:

Um 8:00 Uhr gings raus. Da ich keine rollenden Tarponnasen sah, gings -bei feinem Wetter mit relativ glatter See und ca. 10Meilen Wind- raus zum Schleppen. 

Angekommen über 250ft-Wasser hab ich die Outrigger in Position gebracht und insgesamt 4 Ruten zum Schleppen rausgelegt(Köder etwa auf 100 bis 200ft rausgelegt).

Nachdem ich gerade mal 5min unterwegs war, hatte ich bereits den ersten Biss.

Blöderweise hatte ich vorher noch den Outrigger-Clip fester eingestellt...wie sich rausstellte einiges zu fest, so daß er nicht auslöste und auch mit "Schlägen" nicht rauszubringen war. Also Clip runterkurbeln, manuell auslösen...und da nun ein paar Sek. kein Druck mehr auf der Leine war, hatte sich das Teil selbst befreit. Mist! 

Egal...weitermachen!

Nach weiteren 5min dann der nächste Biss über ca. nur 280ft Wasser.

Der Clip löste diesmal aus und ich konnte den Fisch dann auch drillen.

Eigentlich war ich ja auf Mahi-Mahi aus...die erwarteten Sprünge kamen aber nicht ! ***Kopfkratz***

Das Topshot war bereits mit der ersten Lage auf der Rolle (also noch ca. 20ft Schnur draußen), da hat das Teilchen nochmals mächtig Druck gegeben und wollte nach unten weg.

Seltsam, nen Mhi würde meistens doch eher ne waagrechte Flucht anbringen !

Nachdem ich die weiteren -immer kürzer werdenden- Fluchten parrieren konnte, kam dann der Augenblick der Wahrheit...nein, es war kein Dolphin, sondern ein etwa 7kg Blackfin Tuna ! #6 ***Freudegross***

...und damit mein erster selbst gefunden und gefangener Blackfin. Auf nem Charterboot hatte ich ja bereits mehrere gefangen...aber das selber "Finden und Fangen" auf nem kleinen Boot hat nach meiner Meinung noch eine andere Qualität.

Besonderheit war in diesem Fall noch die niedrige Wassertiefe / der Ort des Fangs...so nah sind die Sushi-Lieferanten  :l hier normalerweise nicht zu finden.

Jetzt erstmal Fotos...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (7. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Jetzt ein paar Nachträge.

Da es seit diesem Jahr die USA bevorzugt, dass Einreisende sich per ESTA anmelden (via Internet), haben dies auch wir gemacht. Ich dachte dabei an Erleichterung beim Einreisen am Zoll, aber weit gefehlt. Es hat sich nichts geändert, du benötigst weiterhin im Flugzeug deine grüne Karte (die auszufüllen ist) und kein Schwein frägt nach deiner ESTA Anmeldung. Amis are soooooo crazy!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (7. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Da wir in Miami ja nicht die Einzigen waren, die ihr Gepäck vermissten, musste ich auch gleich die empörte Meute fotografieren....


----------



## Fischmäulchen (7. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

So, nun noch die Fotos zum gestrigen Angeltag.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (7. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

... und


----------



## Fischmäulchen (7. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

*Holy Moly *......


----------



## Fischmäulchen (7. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Am Abend dann der große Kampf der Giganten |supergri

Bayrische Fleischpflanzerl vs. Thuna with Wasabi


----------



## Nick_A (7. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Da ich am Horizont einige Boote sah, ging ich davon aus, daß da draußen reichlich Beute sein sollte.

Also nix wie hin -in Schleppgeschwindigkeit von 5 bis 7 Knoten.

Draußen auf 650ft angekommen und damit etwa 15Meilen vor der Küste waren noch mind. 10 weitere Boote beim Schleppen. Davon 4 große Charter-Boote und mehrere große Ü35ft-Boote....meins war mit Abstand das Kleinste 

2 Stunden draussen Schleppen war allerdings nicht von Erfolg gekrönt, so tuckerte ich wieder Richtung 300ft. Beim We dorthin hatte ich noch 2 weitere Bisse bei denen sich der Fisch aber schnell selbst befreite.

Ins Waaser stossende Vögel versprachen Fisch...also nix wie die Köder dort durchziehen...und wie erwartet kam dann auch gleich der Biss.

FETTER Mahi im Freiflug über Marathon-Salzwasser !!:m

Das Kerlchen war nicht so groß wie das von Petra oben reingestellte Bild mit dem Mahi-Mahi...aber in ner ähnlichen Kategorie.

Leider hat sich die Nase dann nach dem vielleicht 10ten Sprung verabschiedet. 

Naja...war ja auch der "erste Offshoretag"...und da musste ich auch erstmals mit den Outriggern und 4-Ködern gleichzeitig draussen (und dann noch alleine Boot schippern, etc.) zurecht kommen.

Aber das dicke Mahi-Foto kommt sicher noch ! :q

Bei der Tanke mit Boot-füllen (uuups...35 Gallons = ca 125 Liter) angekommen, kam dann auch noch ein weiteres Boot mit glücklichem Fänger an.

Sein Erfolg konnte sich wirklich sehen lassen ! Bull mit 42 amerik. Pfund an offizieller IGFA-Waage gewogen.

Zusätzlich auch noch nen schöner Wahoo...Respekt !


Sodala...heute ist hier sehr viel Wind mit 25 bis 35 Meilen...darum gehts heute -wenn überhaupt- nur an die 7-Meilen-Brücke !

Grüße nach Deutschland #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (7. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Irrer Temperatursturz von 88°F (31° C) auf 72°F (22° C) und fetter Wind.


----------



## GiantKiller (7. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

was ist das für ein lustiger fisch mit dem platten kopf?


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (7. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Dickes Petri@Robert!

@GK: Das ist ein SharkSucker!

So'n Teil hatten wir letztes Jahr auch am Haken (siehe Link)!

http://www.fishing-web.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=1288&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=60


----------



## räuber (8. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

hehe redneck cobia


----------



## GiantKiller (8. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

super berichterstattung.

das verkürzt meine wartezeit(2 monate) bis ich selbst wieder in der ecke bin.


----------



## norge_klaus (8. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Zwei Monate noch hin ? Da würde ich ja bekloppt ! Abflug am 09.05. in Richtung Miami ..........:vik:

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Fischmäulchen (8. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

.... fucking cold and mostly windy. Heute Nacht hatte es doch tatsächlich nur 18 Grad. Upppss und dies in Florida.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (8. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

... und dies noch friends!


----------



## norge_klaus (8. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Robert scheint ja mächtig viel Spaß zu haben.
Mal noch eine praktische Frage. Ich vermute, das die Strömung an der 7-Miles-Bridge bei ablaufendem Wasser (Ebbe) vom Golf in den Atlantik strömt und damit die fängigste Zeit an diesem Hot-Spot ist. Oder vielleicht genau umgekehrt ?

Da wir nur zwei Angeltage mit eigenem Boot haben, würde ich diese gern optimal nutzen. ; o )

Gruß

Norge-Klaus

PS: Habt noch ganz viel Spaß und dicke Fänge !


----------



## GiantKiller (8. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Zwei Monate noch hin ? Da würde ich ja bekloppt ! Abflug am 09.05. in Richtung Miami ..........:vik:
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Klaus



ja ich mach mir auch schon sorgen wie ich die 2 monate rumbekommen soll...
aber ich war ja dieses jahr schon zwei wochen und anfang juni flieg ich nochmal für 3. 

diesmal muss endlich ein ordentlicher tarpon her!


----------



## räuber (8. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Da ich am Horizont einige Boote sah, ging ich davon aus, daß da draußen reichlich Beute sein sollte.
> 
> Also nix wie hin -in Schleppgeschwindigkeit von 5 bis 7 Knoten.
> 
> ...




super report... also ich hab oft alleine geschleppt und nur so ein paar tipps. naja hat ja alles bei dir super geklappt aber vielleicht ist ja was brauchbares dabei.
also ich benütz gummis für die outrigger, da gibts keine probleme mit den clips. schleppen tu ich bei so 5-6 knoten, langsamer als in großen booten, da das weisse wasser nicht so breit ist. als köder blau/weisse islander mit ballyhoo und ballyhoo naked alles mit circle hooks. dazu noch eine squid chain kurz. bremseintellung so leicht, dass der fish ohne widerstand abziehen kann. also einfach ziehen lassen und die squid chain raus.... das hat immer gut geklappt, vor allem auf yellowfins und mahis


----------



## Nick_A (11. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Robert scheint ja mächtig viel Spaß zu haben.
> Mal noch eine praktische Frage. Ich vermute, das die Strömung an der 7-Miles-Bridge bei ablaufendem Wasser (Ebbe) vom Golf in den Atlantik strömt und damit die fängigste Zeit an diesem Hot-Spot ist. Oder vielleicht genau umgekehrt ?
> 
> Da wir nur zwei Angeltage mit eigenem Boot haben, würde ich diese gern optimal nutzen. ; o )
> ...



Hi Klaus,#h

ich schreib Dir ein ppar Tipps und Gps-Positionen wenn wir wieder daheim sind.

Bei ablaufend Wasser (also Tide Richtung Ebbe) fliesst das Wasser von nördlich nach südlich der Brücken. Golf Richtung Atlantik ist da eher "relativ"...wissen die Amis selbst nicht so genau :q:q

Man kann auch von Inshore (weite Flachwassergebiete nördlich der Keys bis zu meist ca. 11/12 Fuss) und Offshore (bis weit! über x-tausend Fuss) sprechen. Datt kapieren die Amis dann auch 

Beste Fangzeiten an den Brücken sind nach meiner Erfahrung aber das End-Viertel und das Anfangs-Viertel der jeweiligen Tide...besonders bei Vollmond brauch man die restliche Zeit dort fast nicht aussitzen, da die Strömung schon verdammt hart ist !!!

Bei Ebbe oder Flut(=null Wasserbewegung) beissen dann gerne die Nursesharks und auch Goliath-Grouper.

Wasser ist dort gerademal zwischen 8 und 15ft-tief...und man braucht im Augenblick locker 8OZ (=fast 250gr) wenn man den Köder unten halten will.

Mehr aber später...


----------



## Nick_A (11. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



rauber schrieb:


> super report... also ich hab oft alleine geschleppt und nur so ein paar tipps. naja hat ja alles bei dir super geklappt aber vielleicht ist ja was brauchbares dabei.
> also ich benütz gummis für die outrigger, da gibts keine probleme mit den clips. schleppen tu ich bei so 5-6 knoten, langsamer als in großen booten, da das weisse wasser nicht so breit ist. als köder blau/weisse islander mit ballyhoo und ballyhoo naked alles mit circle hooks. dazu noch eine squid chain kurz. bremseintellung so leicht, dass der fish ohne widerstand abziehen kann. also einfach ziehen lassen und die squid chain raus.... das hat immer gut geklappt, vor allem auf yellowfins und mahis



Hi Rauber,#h

danke für die Tipps...schreibe nachher noch was dazu, muss jetzt aber zum Futtern!:q

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

JA, wir leben noch! Sorry der langen Schreibpause. Also ich konnte die Tage eher weniger am Fishing teilnehmen, da mich leider wieder einmal das :v erwischte.

Daher konnte ich mal die Sombrero Beach besuchen, die aufgrund von Ostern natürlich stark besucht war. Ich hatte doch tatsächlich den allerletzten Parkplatz ergattert und suchte mir nun am Strand ein Plätzchen, wo ich mich mit reinzwängen konnte.

Immer wieder eine Augenweide die Amis! Lieg da so und denke mir, ein urkomischer Typ der da daherläuft. Mit signalgelbem Neopren-Shirt, riesigen Kopfhörern (denke die waren von 1980 gewesen), einem Metalldetektor und einem abgeschnittenem Ofenrohr mit Löchern. 
Tja Ostern ist, vielleicht sucht er die Ostereier!!!:q

Weit gefehlt, bei Anfrage erklärt er, daß er somit Dollars ausfindig macht und dies am Strand entlang und dies auch bis zur sogenannten Meeres-Schwimm-Tiefe!

Schlechte Aufnahme, da ich ihn mit dem Handy fotografierte!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Nun zu Robert´s Bericht die Fotos!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

... |gr: die nächsten Bilder darf ich erst reinstellen, wenn er fertig geschrieben hat!


----------



## Nick_A (14. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Das Wetter und die Fische waren grausam...

Zuerst zuviel Wind, dann Vollmond, dann fressen die Teile nur nachts. Naja, Ergebnis von zwei Tagen Offshore...ein mickriger Dolphin mit vielleicht 5 Pfund Gewicht, eben gerade so "legal" zum Mitnehmen. Ich wollte nichtmal ein Foto von dem Kleinem machen.

Gut...reicht für ein Abendessen 

Mit meinem Dolphin war ich fast schon "über Durchschnitt"...selbst die professionellen Charterer kamen mit grademal ein/zwei Mahis rein.

Heute hat der Wind dann wieder merklich aufgefrischt auf 15-20 Meilen. Dank des neuem 26ft-Bootes waren aber selbst 6-7ft.-Wellen absolut kein Problem...mit dem 21ft-Boot hätte ich nichtmal ans Rausfahren denken dürfen! :q

Es ging aber los wie an den Vortagen...kein Weed, keine Vögel, keine Temperaturänderungen des Wassers, keine Rips...NIX eben !! 

Das bedeutete mal wieder "umherschleppen in Tiefen zwischen 200 und 650ft....ENDLOS!!!

Nach ca. 2h sah ich dann in ca. 500-700m Entfernung einige Vögel (in 550-Fuss-Wasser), die immer wieder Richtung Wasseroberfläche stürzten.

...Tunas...ich komme :q:q

Also nix wie hin! Das Wasser kochte von unten, die Vögel trugen das Ihrige "von oben" dazu bei.

Knapp vorbeigefahren, nach dem Schwarm ne Kurve gezogen, damit die Schleppköder genau den Schwarm trafen...Luft anhalten und...

.....sssssssssssssssss....

Eine Avet SX surrte in den schönsten Tönen :m

Ergebnis des kurzen Drills war nicht wie erhofft nen Blackfin-Tuna, sondern ein recht grosser Skippjack !

Datt wär jetzt der perfekte Blue Marlin-Köder...jetzt müßten die nur noch da sein ***LACH***


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

... OK unser 26 ft Boot und der Skippjack


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

.... HOLY MOLY was für ein Wellengang. #6 Dies ist die Main Attraction III, mit der wir im September letzten Jahres auf Mahi-Mahi-Fang waren. Rob fotografierte sie beim Vorbeischippern!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

... und mit diesen Wonneproppen-Köders ...


----------



## Nick_A (14. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Der Schwarm hatte sich leider sehr schnell wieder zerstreut (die hatten den Futterfisch ratzeputz weggehauen:q), so daß ich mir neue Opfer suchen mußte...

Wiedermal rumeiern, nach Weedlines oder Vögeln erfolglos Ausschau halten und KEINE Bisse bekommen ***GRUMMEL***

Nachdem ich erfolglos alle Tiefen zwischen 200 bis 650ft im wahrsten Sinne "abgearbeitet" hatte, fuhr ich Richtung Sombrero-Key-Leuchtturm (direkt am Riff mitten im Meer, danach fängt das tiefe Wasser an).

Hier stürtzten sich mehrere Vögel an verschiedenen Stellen auf die Wasseroberfläche.

Also Tunas sind da nicht, in ca. 100ft Wassertiefe !

Nix wie in dem Wasser die Köder durchgezogen und bereits nach ca. 5min machte die zweite SX ebenfalls das berüchtigte "sssssssssssssss"...nur eine ganze Oktave höher, da der Fisch irre schnell Schnur nahm.

Boot schnell aufgestoppt, Rute aus dem Rutenhalter gezogen (Outrigger-Clipp hatte schön ausgelöst) und den Drill begonnen.

Mittlerweile waren locker 200m Schnur runter...also war "Schnur zurückgewinnen" angesagt.

Zuerst ging das auch recht flott, als aber noch vielleicht 30m Schnur draußen waren, kam die erste  richtige Flucht !

Irre schnell wurden da mal wieder soeben locker 50m abgezogen, bei relativ leicht (für meine Verhältnisse :q) eingestellter Bremse mit ca. 4kg.

Die Run's wurden allerdings immer kürzer, bis ich ihn zum ersten mal sah :q

Direkt am Boot setzte er aber noch weitere Run's neben und unter das Boot an...irre, wie schnell das Kerlchen bescheunigen konnte ! :m

Ergebnis der Geschichte war:

WAHOO !!! :q #6

Jippie, der hat mich mehr erfreut, als jeder Dolphin ! Und dazu auch noch ein echter Traum in der Pfanne und auf dem Grill !

Jetzt aber erstmal die Fotos...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

*wahoo - alarm !!! *


----------



## Nick_A (14. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Möööönsch...wo bleiben die Fotos...

Ich kann so nicht arbeiten !!! :q :q

Naja, dann halt später  

Nachtrag:
Upps...da sind sie doch!! Wurden aber eben vom AB nicht angezeigt ! 

Nachdem ich das hübsche Kerlchen erfolgreich gaffen konnte (und verhinderte, dass er mir ein/zwei Zehen abbiss:q), schöner Kiemenbogenschnitt, Haken raus und ab ins Eisfach unters Boot (hat das Bootchen auch eingebaut...wirklich fein).

Die Ruten als nächstes wieder rausgelegt...und mit ca. 10 bis 11 Knoten vorraus, da ich noch mehr Wahoos erhoffte. Nach gerademal 5 weiteren Minuten kam der nächste irre Biss mit sofortiger, schneller Flucht. Leider hat sich das zweite Kerlchen nach 2min Drill verabschiedet...ausgeschlitzt.

Zum Abschluss hatte ich dann noch einen mittleren Bonito...auch nen schöner Sail-Köder (vor allem in "Streifen" geschnitten).

Für heute mach ich mal Schluss...

Ach, fast vergessen...datt Kerlchen hatte eine Länge von 54 Inch (=ca. 1,4 m). :m

Grüße#h
Robert


----------



## sauhunter (14. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Hallo Robby, 
tolle Bilder, tolle Fänge. Weiterhin schönen Urlaub. 

VFB  Stuttgart - Hamburger SV    1:O  
Torschütze:  Gomez (92. Minute) . Ergebnis geht so in Ordnung.

wenn's läuft, dann  läufts.   

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Jetblack (14. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Hi Robert;



> ... plus zusätzlich Daumen auf der Spule


 ... mach das NIE wieder.

Ich hab's vor knapp 10 Tagen aus Versehen bei einem kleinen YF gemacht ...bevor die Synapsen bis in's Hirn gemeldet haben, dass es weh tut, war der Daumen schon geröstet.

Ich wünsch Euch noch einen tollen Resturlaub 

Nick


----------



## Nick_A (14. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



sauhunter schrieb:


> Hallo Robby,
> tolle Bilder, tolle Fänge. Weiterhin schönen Urlaub.
> 
> VFB  Stuttgart - Hamburger SV    1:O
> ...



Is klar...Mr. Sauhunter spielt mal wieder die Schweinenase  

Duseltor in der letzten Minute...nix anderes war das ! Habe den Pielbericht auf sport1 gelesen...datt hätte auch andersrum ausgehen können.

Grüße an die arbeitende Bevölkerung :q
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



sauhunter schrieb:


> VFB  Stuttgart - Hamburger SV    1:O
> Torschütze:  Gomez (92. Minute) . Ergebnis geht so in Ordnung.
> 
> wenn's läuft, dann  läufts.
> ...



Danke der Unterstützung! Auch hier verfolgen wir die Bundesliga und FC Bayern ist nun Punktgleich mit dem HSV. Doch Respekt den Wolfsburgern!#6


----------



## Nick_A (14. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Hi Robert;
> 
> ... mach das NIE wieder.
> 
> ...



***LACH***:q

Offshore würde ich das auch nie machen #t|rolleyes

Ich hoffe, daß Ihr sehr gut gefangen habt und freu mich schon auf's Teflonieren ! Da gibt's sicher einige tolle Story's ! :m


----------



## Gunnar (15. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Dickes Petri Robert. Ich werde schon ganz kribbelig. Noch 6 Tage, dann gehts los.

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Marathon, Florida   
Ortszeit: 9:55 AM  

79.4 °F  (ca. 27 Grad)
Teils wolkig 
Feuchtigkeit: 83% 
Wind: 2.0 miles/h from the Sued-SuedWest


----------



## Volker2809 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Fette Gratulation zu dem wunderschönen Wahoo!! Hat bestimmt superlecker geschmeckt. Die Ausbeute ist doch um einiges besser als die letzten Urlaube. Man merkt, dass Ihr immer mehr Erfahrungen umsetzt! Macht weiter so!!


----------



## GiantKiller (17. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

was machen die tarpon in florida?


----------



## Bolle (17. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Na, das sieht ja alles ganz gut aus dieses Jahr mit euren Fangerfolgen...petri zum Wahoo und zum Bonito...letzteren hatte ich letztes Frühjahr auf ner Spinnrute ( 20 - 50 gr. ) vom Pier in Naples...mords Gaudi...ich war bestimmt die ersten 10 Minuten Statist...das Ding hatte höchstens 65 cm länge und wog wenn's hoch kommt 4 kilo...ging aber ab wie die Feuerwehr...jeder Köhler in Norwegen...und ich hatte welche bis zu 1,22 m und 14,5 kg...hat dagegen 'nen Temperament wie ne Wanderdüne:q
Euch noch entspannte Fishingday's und denkt bitte, bitte, bitte an mein Cap.


----------



## rauber83 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



Bolle schrieb:


> Na, das sieht ja alles ganz gut aus dieses Jahr mit euren Fangerfolgen...petri zum Wahoo und zum Bonito...letzteren hatte ich letztes Frühjahr auf ner Spinnrute ( 20 - 50 gr. ) vom Pier in Naples...mords Gaudi...ich war bestimmt die ersten 10 Minuten Statist...das Ding hatte höchstens 65 cm länge und wog wenn's hoch kommt 4 kilo...ging aber ab wie die Feuerwehr...jeder Köhler in Norwegen...und ich hatte welche bis zu 1,22 m und 14,5 kg...hat dagegen 'nen Temperament wie ne Wanderdüne:q
> Euch noch entspannte Fishingday's und denkt bitte, bitte, bitte an mein Cap.



hehe wobei jetz ein blackfin und ein bonito schon ziemlich geschmacklich auseinanderliegen


----------



## guifri (18. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

hallo ihr beiden,

wir sind schon wieder in germany.

ärgert mich, dass es diesmal nicht geklappt hat, obwohl wir so nah beieinander waren.

bin kaum zum angeln gekommen.

aber: donnerstag hatte ich dann doch noch mal einen bootstag mit meiner frau und den kids von key largo aus.

papa hat sich am vortag im bass pro auch noch zwei neckische kleine lures geholt.

habe ich dann amateurhaft gespickt mit fingermullets an meiner shakespeare ugly stik mit 5000er tica taurus geriggt und an meiner leider an der spitze zerbrochenen penn charisma pilkrute mit daiwa saltiga z4000.

was soll ich sagen? super wetter und es hat gefunzt. ein biss auf dem ugly stick, konnte leider nur noch nen halben dolphin landen. die andere hälfte hatte sich ein fetter böser barrakuda einverleibt.


dann kurz vor ende...letzte fahrt ins blaue rein. 230 fuss....sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssttttttttt....WAHOOOOOOOOOO...der biss kam auf die kaputte aber ganz gut provisorisch hergerichte penn ....natürlich wie immer, wenn ich die dicken fange, habe ich keine cam dabei, aber sowohl ich als auch meine anglerisch neutrale frau schätzten ihn auf ca. 1,50m. 

weil wir am nächsten tag abreisten, haben wir ihm ein kurzes healing verpasst und wieder schwimmen lassen. zumal er/sie vom kollegen begleitet wurden, den wir nicht alleine weiterziehen lassen wollten.:k

die erste flucht und die sprünge waren beeindruckend. der rest vom drill war aber eher unspektakulär und kein vergleich zur kraft eines tarpons, auch ohne echte trollingausrüstung keine wirkliche herausforderung...allerdings ist die saltiga schon ne geile Statiponörrolle 

für ein handyfoto hat´s gerade mal noch gereicht.

euch noch nen schönen resturlaub.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Sodalla, heute haben wir Key West unsicher gemacht :q

Wir hatten einen riesen Spaß bei den *DRAG RACES *....


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

... beach walk to the Southernmost-Point, Shopping along the Duval Street, two beers in the Sloppy Bar and TAKE A BREAK! #h

Abschließend zu unserem Tag in Key West, sind wir im Hurrican´s Hole zum Essen gegangen.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

... and other impressions


----------



## Nick_A (19. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



rauber83 schrieb:


> hehe wobei jetz ein blackfin und ein bonito schon ziemlich geschmacklich auseinanderliegen



Um Welten  :m ... einen Bonito möcht ich nicht roh mit Sojasauce und Wasabi essen 

Aber kämpferish machen die schon was her (bezogen auf Kampfkraft pro KG Lebendgewicht). Habe auch noch ein paar Skipjacks erwischt, die waren diesbzgl. auch nicht so schlecht. Leider hatte ich meine leichte Spinnrute nicht zur Hand, datt waere sicher lustig geworden. 

Auf meine 50gr-Drachkovic-Rute hatte ich diese Woche u.a. einen ordentlichen Grouper mit ca. 7kg drannen...mann, hat der gasgeben können :m

Schreibe hier gerade mit meinem Experia-PDA. Heute morgen hatte ich bereits den halben Nachbericht fertig, dann hat das Teil doch glatt eine Seite zurückgeblättert und alles bis dahin geschriebene war weg. :c#d

@ Bolle

Wir schauen bei der Rückfahrt kurz in den WM rein...wobei die eine solche Kappe , die Du vor ein paar Jahren gekauft hast, ja nicht mehr unbedingt haben müssen ....tut's ggf. auch was Ähnliches ?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

*Bolle, I do my best for you!*:m


----------



## Nick_A (19. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

@ Guido#h

Tja, schon schade...ggf. hätte es dann mit dem einen oder anderen gemeinsamen Doppeldrill geklappt (schreibe dazu gleich noch nen schönen Bericht über einen gaaaaanz tollen Fisch:q).

Glückwunsch zum Wahoo...datt Teil ist bei Dir gespungen? meiner hat immer 'nur' extrem schnelle Fluchten angesetzt. Tja, manche Nasen haben halt Lust zu kämpfen ... und die anderen ergeben sich gleich. Bei ner Saltiga ist es ggf. aber auch schlauer, gleich aufzugeben 

@ Volker
Jupp, der Wahoo ist wirklich traumhaft lecker ! Einige Filets sind noch im Kühlschrank/ Gefriere, den Rest habe ich unser Motelchefin für Ihre Gäste nächste Woche verschenkt.

Die Fänge werde von jahr zu Jahr tatsächlich besser...frag aber nicht, was ich derzeit pro Tag an Sprit verblase...da sind schon an 'günstigen' Tagen locker 25-30 Gallons möglich ! :c


----------



## Nick_A (19. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

@ Giantkiller#h

Die Tarpons sind bisher nur 'vereinzelt' da. Die wirklich größeren (Anzahl und Gewicht!) kommen meist erst im Mai ins Flachere !

Die dummen Dolphins (Mahi-Mahi) sind übrigens bisher auch nur vereinzelt da ! ...wird auch im Mai erst richtig 'heiß'.


----------



## Nick_A (19. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Sodala...dann fang ich jetzt nochmals mit dem Nachbericht an:

Vor drei Tagen konnte ich bereits nach 5min Schleppen in ca. 110ft-Wasser (direkt nach dem Riff) auf einen 30ft-tieflaufenden Rapalla X-Rap in Dolphin-Dekor einen ca. 90-95cm Kingfish (King Makerel) fangen.

Eigentlich wollte ich das Kerlchen wieder releasen...aber was macht der Schwachkopf...schwimmt direkt in die noch langsam laufenden Rotorblätter rein und wird in der Körpermitte bis zur Gräte aufgeschlitzt. Mist, dann mußte ich den Trottel doch mitnehmen. Vorteil war allerdings, daß ich keinen Kiemenbogenschnitt machen mußte und er bereits ausserbords ausgeblutet war :q

Dann ging es leider nicht ganz so schnell mit den nächsten Bissen weiter...ich war auf der Suche nach großen Dolphins bis auf über 650ft (also ca. 15Meilen vor die Küste) gefahren.

Kein Weed, keine Vogis, keine Rips,etc...also war wiedermal Schleppen 'ins Blaue' angesagt...die Zeit hätt ich mir auch schenken können

Am Nachmittag gabs dann endlich mal ein paar raubende Vögel, also schnell 'hingeschleppt'...und prompt nen mittelprächtigen/ kleineren Mahi dran.

Na gut, damit werden locker 4 Leute satt:q

Am Schluss bin ich dann noch in nen Schwarm Little Tunnies reingefahren...alle Ruten waren besetzt und ich hatte frischen (Hai)Köder :q


----------



## Nick_A (19. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Am nächsten Tag war windmässig nur 5-10Meilen Nordwind angesagt, stabiles Wetter, Sonnenschein, wenig Wellen ! Damit konnte ich endlich meinen schon lange gehegten Plan in die Tat umsetzen...


...rausfahren zum Marthon-Hump und ein (paar) Blackfins Jiggen !  :q

Zum Marathon Hump sind es von Key Colony (Nebeninsel von Marathon) ca. 23 Meilen...uiuiui, datt is schon ´ne Nummer.

Mit dem super Boot und bei dem Wetter war allerdings eine gute Reisegeschwindigkeit von 25Knoten drinnen...folglich war ich also nach unter ner Stunde bereits am Hump.

Den Hump muss man sich ungefähr so vorstellen...ovale Form mit ner Ausdehnung von geschätzten Ausdehnung von 1km mal 1,5km (aber echt nur geschätzt...kann auch etwas größer sein). Der Hump ist ein Unterwasserplateau, das an der höchsten Stelle ca. 520ft. tief ist. Umgeben ist das ganze Plateau mit über 1.000ft. tiefem Wasser.

Sodala...dort stehen jedenfalls nurmalerweise die Blackfins gestapelt, ab und an schauen auch ein paar Yellowfins vorbei, neben -mit Glück- ein paar Billfischen (Marlins).

Bereits bei der Hinfahrt viel mir auf, daß viele Boote mir entgegenkamen....kein wirklich gutes Zeichen..entweder die haben um ca. 13:00 Uhr ihre Boote bereits bis zur Oberkante gefüllt...oder es geht einfach nix mehr.

Und so war es dann auch ... ich habe fast 2h kraftmäßig die Arme beim Jiggen ausgekugelt  ...und nix war ! Viele Driften an unterschiedlichen Stellen...nix ! Und dabei hatte mir mein Tackledealer noch bei jedem mal Ablassen/Hochholen einen Tuna GARANTIERT!!!! Na, der kann beim nächsten Besuch was erleben :q

Trolling über den Hump (und an den Seiten) ist normalerweise ebenfalls sehr erfolgsversprechend...aber auch da, nicht einen Biss ! 

Vogis waren auch keine da, also mit Fullspeed wieder in Richtung Marathon zurück (leicht enttäuscht und angesäuert  ).

Bei der Rückfahrt ist mir dann so nen "kleiner" Frachter begegnet...wahnsinn, so ein Riesenkahn macht kaum Wellen 

Ca. 8 Meilen vor der Küste (war damit also wieder in Sichtweite) hab ich erstmal den Motor ausgemacht, ne Coke eingeflößt und mir überlegt, was ich jetzt mache.

1.) Weiterschleppen hier draußen (ohne Zeichen von Fisch, Weed, Vögeln, etc.) ? 
2.) Ganz aufhören und nie mehr eine Angel anfassen...
3.) Direkt vor dem Riff in ca. 80-150ft. schleppen...datt hatte mir bisher auch immer die meisten Erfolge in den letzten Tagen gebracht.


Also 1.) und 3.) sind gleich entfallen...blieb also noch Möglichkeit 2.) übrig.

Ich sagte mir auch noch bei der Fahrt "ins Flachere" spasshalber :

"Diesen bescheuerten Tag kann mir heute nur noch ´nen Sail retten..."


....tja, und was dann in den nächsten 1,5h geschah war einfach traumhaft 


Ich fahr also ins Flachere, bau meine Outrigger wieder auf, bring die Ruten mit 2 Ballyhoos (mit Witch in blau/weiß sowie in Rosa), einem bisher sehr erfolgreichen Schleppköder und dem tieflaufenden X-Rap aus.

In dieser Gegend um die 80ft. stehen immer recht viele Boote, die auf verankert am Grund auf Grouper, Snapper, etc. angeln.

Neben einem Boot waren auffällig viele Vögel, die sich immer wieder etwas von der Wasseroberfläche pickten...also nix wie in langsamer Schleppgeschwindigkeit (auf Sails so um die 4 Knoten) hin.

Beim Näherkommen seh ich auch schon, daß die Vögel genau in der Chumline von dem Angelboot sind und sich die Fischstücke rauspicken. Na toll...und ich dachte schon, daß da vielleicht irgendwelchen Räuber drunter stehen. 

Also in schneller Fahrt (fast schon Wahoo-Schlepptempo...waren jedenfalls locker 9-10 Knoten!) zwischen zwei Booten (Abstand zu jedem aber trotzdem locker 150m ) durchgefahren....und GENAU DA (!!!) knallt mir ein Fisch auf den Blau-weißen 'hoo.

Uuuups, die Rute biegt sich aber mächtig, Outrigger hat auch schön ausgelöst, dann mal etwas langsamere Fahrt aufnehmen und ran an die Rute.

Ich heb die Rute aus der Halterung und merke, daß da aber was mächtig Großes dran ist...da springt schon was aus dem Wasser und schüttelt sich wie irre...

*Richtig .... SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL-Alarm !!!*

Alles war wunderbar, der Fisch war sicher dran, schüttelte sich wie irre, machte 20-30 Sprünge, dann ne längere Flucht direkt neben / unters Boot, um dann wieder  beim Nachbarboot raus- und hochzukommen. Der "Nebenan"-Angler sagte mir nach dem Drill noch, daß er Angst hatte, daß ihm das Teil ins Boot springt, so nahe war er bei ihm :q

Der Sail nimmt nochmals Anlauf, Schnur läuft sauber ab, Rute ist toll krumm und ....

....WEG !!! Kein Gegendruck mehr da...was ist denn da los ? Ausgeschlitzt ?!?! Das darf ja nicht war sein ! :c :c :c

Der Grund war aber nen ganz anderer...aber schaut Euch selbst das Bild an .... ist übrigens eine 125 (!!!)-Pfund-Mono-Schnur ***HEUL***


----------



## Nick_A (19. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Die Schnur war an der Verbindung wie "durchgeschnitten". Grund dafür war wohl, daß zwischen dem Haken und der Klemme noch ein ca. 1Unzen-Gewicht war, das den ´hoo etwas auf Tiefe bringen bzw. stabiler beim Schleppen machen sollte. Und durch den starken Druck zwischen Haken und Blei, hat das Olivenblei wohl die 125lbs-Schnur quasi "durchgeschnitten".

Da muss ich doch gleich an eine Szene aus dem Film "Zurück in die Zukunft" denken...

Zitat: "Verdammt .........     Verdammt .......... Verdammt, verdammt !!!" 

Das hab ich mir jedenfalls auch gedacht ! Schließlich hatte ich den Sail auch schon gut 10min im Drill, alles war nach meinem Gefühl "unter Kontrolle"...und dann so etwas ! 

Nunja...Verzweiflung und Selbstmitleid war nicht angebracht, schließlich hatte ich 10min einen wunderschönen Drill mit vielen herrlichen Sail-Sprüngen !

Ausserdem sagte ich mir:
Die goldene Sailregel sagt...wo ein Sail ist, da sind auch mehr ! :q

Darum alle drei Ruten bestückt mit frischen Ballyhoos (den Tiefläufer hab ich auch mit nem Ballyhoo ersetzt), nur einen Kunstköder hatte ich drangelassen.

Also nochmals diesselben Wasserfläche abgeschleppt. Einmal hin, einmal zurück, wieder hin ... und bei der zweiten Rückfahrt passiert dann de absolut irre Geschichte...

Auf Rute Nummer 1 (rechts aussen) knallt ein Fisch auf den ´hoo, um sofort wieder loszulassen.

Ich war gerade beim Verlangsamen des Boots, als auf Rute und ´hoo Nummer 2 was mächtig draufknallt und der Sail sofort zum ersten Sprung ansetzt.

Bevor ich mir die Rute allerdings richtig in die Hand nehmen kann, knallt auf Rute Nummer 3 mit Ballynase Nr. 3 ein weiterer Fisch. Ich entscheide mich allerdings für Rute Nummer 2 und beginne mit dem Drill...der Sail schüttelt sich, macht wunderschöne "Airwalks", springt...ein Traum ! :l

Währenddessen läuft auf Rute 3 immer noch Schnur ab .... ICH KANN MICH DA NICHT DRUM KÜMMERN !!!! Also versuch ich, bei Rute 3 den Bremshebel etwas nach vorne zu schieben und so erschlafft für nen kurzen Augenblick an Rute 2 der Kontakt  / die Schnur zu dem Sail, er schüttelt sich los und ist weg !

VERDAMMT !!!!

An Rute 3 hat sich der Fisch durch die zwischendurch ebenfalls "schlaffe Schnur" ebenfalls verabschiedet, da knallt es an Rute Nummer 4 (da war wie gesagt ´nen Kunst-/Schleppköder in Braunrose im Oktopus-Style drauf. Der Köder hatte keinerlei Bewegung mehr, da das Boot ja bereits seit vielleicht 2-3min still stand ! Und trotzdem nimmt was schnell Schnur !

Ich bin absolut sprachlos, bin in Gedanken irgendwie noch zwischen "Rute 2 und 3" ... (Rute wieder in die Halterung...kann schließlich ja noch irgendein anderer Fisch auf Ballyhoo-Reste einsteigen und dann geht meine ganze Rute "über Bord"...

Bevor ich an Rute 4 überhaupt komme, hat sich auch der Fisch verabschiedet ! **MEGAÄRGER***

Verdammt....mit drei Anglern hättes jetzt mindestens nen Sail-Doppel-, vielleicht sogar Sail-Dreifachdrill gegeben. :c

@ Guido

Datt war DEIN verlorener Sail !!! :q :q :q


Nach diesem unglaublichen Vorfall hieß es erstmal schnellstmöglich neue Ballyhoos aufziehen, Ruten auslegen und Strecke wieder abschleppen...ich hatte mir dabei schon überlegt nur zwei Ruten zu schleppen, damit wir so ne Geschichte wie eben nicht nochmals passiert 

Beim hochschleppen sah ich allerdings mehrere Sails, wie sie wie irre Luftsprünge machten und rasend schnell mit hochgestelltem Segel durchs Wasser ihre Beute jagten ... wunderschön und aufregend. :l

Also schnell wenden und hin...da waren sie aber bereits von der Stelle verschwunden und haben etwa 500m weiter draussen geraubt.

Danach waren sie aber nicht mehr zu sehen ... in 30min wird´s dunkel, also zurück ins Motel-Dock fahren...

Leider hab ich an dem Tag keinen Sail gefangen...aber immerhin einen sehr lange im Drill gehabt und den anderen auch ein paar Minütchen !

Ausserdem ... 

"Ich weiß jetzt wo ihr steht ... ich komm morgen wieder !!!" :q

Leider ist daraus bisher nix geworden, da gestern und heute Wind zwischen 20-30 Meilen war, mit noch stärkeren Böen.

Morgen gibt´s aber "lauschige" 15-25 Meilen ... schaun mr mal ! 

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Scarver74 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Hi Robert,

man war das ein Tag. Zum Glück kenne ich dich so gut, dass ich quasi am PC mitgedrillt habe. Ich konnte mich in jede Situation richtig reindenken, speziell die, wo die Rute über Bord geht, was war es denn für eine?;+

Egal, so ein Erlebnis ist der Hammer. Für den Film hättest Du sicherlich einen Preis bekommen, vielleicht sogar bei "Bitte Lächeln"|supergri

Bitte noch mal an die Stelle und bitte Fotos. So ein Sail hättest du dir verdient, ich drücke weiterhin die Daumen.

Gruß

Andi


----------



## guifri (19. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

@Robert

war nicht mein Sail, da war ich doch schon wieder hier

Viel Glück noch....


----------



## Tortugaf (19. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

hola  Nick  #h

 Mein Glückwunsch für diese Lektion u. mein Mitgefühl für die verlorene Angel.Ich glaube das dir diese Bilder noch lange durch den Kopf jagen werden.  
 Die Sails haben dich gut an die Wand gespielt  #6 u. eine Angel geklaut |gr:, ich glaube das, die Truppe Spezialisten waren. :m
 Keine Change, zu viele Köder im Wasser für ein Einmanteam das soll mir, auch eine Warnung sein. Denke auch oft alles raus was Haken hat u. das kann daneben gehen.#c
G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## Volker2809 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Oh Mann Robert, das ist ja der Hammer mit den Sails!! Ich hab ganz schwitzige Hände beim Lesen bekommen. Das mit der Rute ist natürlich mega-ärgerlich. Welche war es denn?


----------



## Bolle (20. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

...bitte entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit...ich war der Meinung, das ein Bonito nur die Bezeichnung für einen kleinen Thuna ist...sei es jetzt Blou, -Black oder Yellowfin...wieder was gelernt und nicht geweint dabei...was genau ist denn aber nun der Unterschied?

Robert...natürlich geht auch was vergleichbares...würde mich auch wundern, wenn es nach so vielen Jahren noch das gleiche Cap geben würde.

Viel Spaß euch noch #h#h#h


----------



## Nick_A (21. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Hi Jungs,

vielen Dank für Eure Beileidsbekundungen wg. der verlorenen Rute...aber da hab ich mich wohl in dieser Passage hier etwas falsch ausgedrückt...war wohl schon etwas müde  :q



Nick_A schrieb:


> Ich bin absolut sprachlos, bin in Gedanken irgendwie noch zwischen "Rute 2 und 3" ... (Rute wieder in die Halterung...kann schließlich ja noch irgendein anderer Fisch auf Ballyhoo-Reste einsteigen und dann geht meine ganze Rute "über Bord"



Ich wollte damit nur sagen, daß ich die Rute zurück in die Halterung gesteckt habe, um sie NICHT über Bord gehen zu sehen, nur weil nochmals so ne Sail-Nase anbeisst ! :q:q

Ich habe vielleicht nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank...aber zum Glück noch alle Ruten und Rollen ***LACH***


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Ach, sooooo ein Pech! Nur gut, dass er bei Daniel (Rod and Reel Repair) gleich eine tolle Rute wieder als Ersatz dafür gefunden hat.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

... Bilder vom Tage mit beschaulichem Wind (um nicht zu sagen glattest Meer) #h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Denn so starken Wind gab es die letzten Tage, da konnte sogar ein Köder fliegen! #d


----------



## Nick_A (21. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> hola  Nick  #h
> 
> Mein Glückwunsch für diese Lektion u. mein Mitgefühl für die verlorene Angel.Ich glaube das dir diese Bilder noch lange durch den Kopf jagen werden.
> Die Sails haben dich gut an die Wand gespielt  #6 u. eine Angel geklaut |gr:, ich glaube das, die Truppe Spezialisten waren. :m
> ...



Das war wirklich ne Schweinebande ...sicher ne abgemachte Sache ! 

alleine auf dem Boot mit vier Ruten auf grosse Räuber schleppen ist schon so ne Sache...vor allem bei starkem Wellengang .

Heute morgen war ich seit langem mal wieder an der 7-Meilen-Brücke angeln (falsch, gestern Abend war ich ja auch...dazu aber später).

Jedenfalls hatte ich drei Pinfish an drei Ruten draussen. Zwei relativ grundnah, einen knapp an der Oberfläche. Und da trudelt doch einfach so ein ganzer Trupp Jack-Crevalle hier ein und macht das ganze Plateau platt. Alle drei Ruten waren mit nem Zeitversatz von vielleicht dreissig Sekunden gleichzeitig belegt ! ...und alle wollten in ne andere Richtung. Hatte allerdings etwas Glück und konnte trotzdem alle drei sicher landen und auch wieder releasen. Insgesamt hab ich heute morgen locker 15 Jacks gefangen...alle so zwischen 4 und 7 Kilos geballte Kampfkraft. Wirklich ein Heidenspass ! :q

Gestern war es immer noch sehr windig. Bin trotzdem rausgefahren zu der Stelle an der ich die Sailkontakte und -drills hatte. Leider war aber keine Nase zu sehen, geschweige, daß eine Nase beissen wollte. 

Darum bin ich eben abends noch zur 7-Meilen-Brücke gefahren.

Schräg rechts vor mir stand das Boot von dem einen Tarpon-Guide, links vor mir ein anderer Tarpon-Guide.

Watt soll ich sagen, insbesondere der rechte Guide (Bootsname Beckoning) hatte es voll drauf. Vier Tarponkontakte in knapp 20 min (!), alle auf Mullets. Der Fünfte hing dann allerdings sicher und konnte nach einigen schönen Sprüngen und ca. 15min Drill mit hinterherfahren (auch einmal komplett durch die Brückenpfeiler durch )  erfolgreich gelandet und released werden. Der Prachtbursche hatte locker 1,80m und gute 150 Pfund !

Vielleicht 30min später dann noch nen Tarpondrill mit einem NOCH GRÖSSEREN Tarpon...der hat sich dann allerdings nach einigen Sprüngen und 5min Drillzeit verabschiedet.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Bilder zum Boot mit dem Tarpon-Guide.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

*DER *FISCH (also männlich) war ziemlich gefrässig!


----------



## Nick_A (21. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Der zweite Guide (bzw. dessen Gast) konnte ebenfalls einen Tarpon drillen und landen.

Bei mir war - bis auf nen größenwahnsinningen Black Grouper und nen ordentlichen Snapper erstmal nix angesagt...bis dann endlich ein ordentlicher Biss kam und ordentlich Schnur nahm.

Ich nehm die Rute in die Hand, lege die Schiebebremse der MXL auf Strike, Circle-Hook faßt...und kurze Zeit später fliegt ein Fischlein durch die Luft...

*Tarpon-Alarm ! ! ! :m*

Das Schönste dabei war, daß es sich NICHT um ein Monster gehandelt hat (den ich vom festverankerten Boot ohnehin nie gelandet hätte), sondern um so nen schnuckeligen ca. 1,2m-Kerlchen mit vielleicht 20-25 kg.

Der Drill lief optimal, die Bremse hat Schnur gelassen wenn es sein musste, der Circle hielt auch lcker den 5. Sprung durch und ich konnte das Teilchen nach vielleicht 3-4min ans Boot drillen...und was macht das blöde Teil ???

...schwimmt genau unter die Motorschraube unten durch, ich gehe an die Konsole und will den Motor hochklappen (funkt auch)...und die Obernase sprint direkt rechts neben der Bootskante mit nem Riesensprung hoch, schüttelt sich...

...und schüttelt sich vom Circle los !! 

NEIN !!! Ich wollte doch blos EIN EINZIGES Foto, Du blödes Teil !  :c

Naja, das Vorfach hätte ich ja schon greifen können, folglich wäre es also ein ordentlicher Release gewesen ! 

Ein Foto hätte ich trotzdem gern gehabt 


Beim Schleppen war heute nix...Erfolge heute morgen (Jacks) an der Brücke habe ich ja bereits oben geschrieben...

So denn, bis morgen...Wind sollte ganz gut sein !
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

.... und hier noch ein Jack Crevalle


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (21. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Dickes Petri@Robert! 

Aber: Was fischst Du denn auf Nasen...die kannst doch auch hier fangen! Angle doch lieber was Ordentliches! LOL!!! |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Tortugaf (22. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Ich war die letzten Tage auch wieder mal draussen auf Sailsuche, aber das Wasser ist noch zu kalt u. die meisten Sails sind noch weit von der Küste entfernt, sagen die Fischer .Einen haben wir gesehen, aber er wollte unsere Stripbait nicht. :c
 Wir müssten mindestens 20 Meilen fahren , mal sehn vielleicht klappt es Morgen. #c
Hatte bis jetzt, zwei Fahrten mit einer Lancha (kleines Motorboot) nur einige Black Tuna, Jacks u. zwei Mahi mahi.
Meine Zeit geht jetzt, hier für erste zu Ende u. mein Angelzeug auch. 
 Die Liste der Verluste u. des Verschleisses ist endlos, Salzwasser kennt kein Erbarmen. Das Material  ist so empfindlich geworden, kein Stoss, kein Ruck,............#q
Ich muss mir echt Überlegen was ich mir als nächtes u. vor allem wo ich es mir kaufe.
Mit der Zeit lernt man ganz gut dazu.
 Das Wichtigste ist natürlich der Spass u. das Erlebnis, wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte hier zuleben würde ich mir ein Boot kaufen u. öfter Fischen.   :m

G.Tortugaf   :m


----------



## Jetblack (22. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

@Robert ... es bleibt spannend  - nur das mit dem Tarponangeln würd ich echt langsam "als nicht standesgemäß" aufgeben! Das wird nix mehr 

Gruss Nick


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

ECHT HAMMERGEIL!!!!

Endlich hab ich ne Droge gefunden, die mir die dauernde Übelkeit an Bord erspart!

Für 12 $ nehme ich "Ginger" und werde nicht einmal müde auf das Zeug und kann endlich auf dem Boot Spaß haben.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Beginnen wir wir mit dem heutigen Tage. Aufstehen kurz nach 6 Uhr, einen Kaffee trinken und den Sonnenaufgang genießen bevor das Boot mit dem Tackle, Eis und Getränke startklar gemacht wird.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Das Meer ist glatt wie ein zarter Baby-Popo und es macht einen Heidenspaß mit dem 26ft Boot dahinzudüsen. Ganz anders der Tag zuvor, mit dicken Wolken und vereinzelten Regenschauern.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

.... ein paar Stunden später (Bilder für die Zeit dazwischen gibt es erst wenn Rob seinen Bericht eingetippt hat) an der 7 Miles Bridge die wartenden Boote auf Tarpons und die applaudierenden Zuschauer oben auf der Brücke beim Sprung eines Tarpon.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

... hier mein Göttergatte wartend auf den Tarpon!#q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

... total ausgepowert geht es um 20 Uhr nach Hause zum Kingsail Hotel.


----------



## Nick_A (23. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

@ Tortugaf
20 Meilen ist schon ne ordentliche Strecke...vor allem mit nem kleinen Motorboot. Hier muss ich derzeit nur etwa 4-5 Meilen raus zum Riff...und direkt danach ab etwa 80ft bis 210ft herrscht jederzeit Sail-Gefahr 

@ Nick 
Jupp, irgendwie haste da schon Recht...datt klappt nur, wenn noch nen zweiter Fahrer und Ankerreinholer mit an Bord ist...ohne Verfolgung - Kein Tarpon :q

@ Franky
Ich mag die Nasen hier mehr als die in Deutschland


Zum Bericht des gestrigen Tages:

- Früh aufstehen um sechshundert (für Nicht-Bundeswehrler: 6:00 Uhr)
- Raus zur Brücke...Mords-Strömung, Anker hat auch beim dritten Versuch nicht gehalten, also "Schnauze voll gehabt" und wwitergefahren zum Tanken.
- Wiedermal für # 100 US-Dollar Sprit reingelassen (fast schon die normale Tagesration beim Offshore-Angeln mit nem großen 26ft Boot.   Datt sind jedesmal zwischen 30 und 50 Gallons, also bis zu 190 Liter Sprit am Tag...echt irre !)
- Mist...Geldbeutel vergessen ! Also Petra angerufen und aufgeweckt...und netterweise ist sie gleich mit dem Auto rübergekommen :l
- Rausgefahren (offshore) bei Regen und leckeren Wolken
- Die ersten Stunden waren komplett für den Ars...
- Nach 3-4 Stunden endlich der erste kleine Mahi...danach hatte ich noch 5 Weitere. 
- Fahrt zurück ins "Sailgebiet".
- Bei der Rückfahrt auf nur 250 ft Strikes bei drei von vier Ruten. Zwei Fische konnte ich landen. Einen Blackfin Tuna...und meinen ersten -wenn auch kleinen- Yellowfin Tuna !
- Beachtlich war die für Tunas extrem niedrige Wassertiefe, sowie der Yellowfin an sich...so oft kommen die hier nicht vor und wenn dann viiieeel weiter draußen.
- Habe den Schwarm aber leider nicht mehr gefunden also weiter Richtung Sailgebiet.
- Bin gerade " drinnen " ... und auf 140 ft gleich ein fetter Biss ! Schnur läuft in schnellem Tempo ab, also Spannung aufnehmen, Bremse vor... Haken greift...und Saaaaaaaaiiiiiiil springt ! :q :m

Nach ca. 5min sind immer noch locker 150m Schnur draussen, da fängt der blöde Kerl erst richtig an zu "laufen" !

Mist...zwar noch ca. 200m Schnur drauf, aber ich lass mich doch nicht von so einem hier verarschen...die Avet SX kann noch viel mehr mehr. 

Also Bremshebel bis vorne an den Anschlag...und dann gibts nen lauten Knall und meine 15kg Geflochtene is durch ! Neeeeeeiiiiiin 

Hätte ich den Hebel bloss nicht nach ganz vorne geschoben ***Schluchz***

Also meine Ersatzschlepprute raus und mit Köder bestückt.

Weitergeschleppt, zwischen zwei verankerten Booten durch. Ich bin mit meinen Ködern hinten fast parallel zu dem einen Boot, da löst der Outrigger aus.

Ich geh an die Rute, Bremshebel vor...nix mehr dran ! Also Ballyhoo eingeholt...und beim Einholen seh ich direkt hinterm Boot den Sailschatten ! Leider will er nicht nochmals auf die 'hoo-Reste beissen und auch nicht auf die anderen drei 'hoos.

Aber was macht das Teil...schwimmt die ca. 80m rüber zum verankerten Boot und schnappt sich dort den Köder von dem Angler !

Was dann passiert konnte ich zum Glück schön fotofieren...habe sein Boot vermutlich dreimal umrundet. Datt Schauspiel mußte ich mir ansehen 

Er konnte den Sail final übrigens landen ! Da er wohl ne elektr. Ankerwinde hatte (er war auch alleine auf dem Boot) konnte er den Sail ohne Gefahr drillen...und ist währenddessen locker 2km abgedriftet.

Danach hatte ich noch einen Biss...verwandelt ! :q War ein ordentlicher King !

Insgesamt war der Tag also gar nicht so schlecht...insbesondere nach dem anfangs sehr mäßigem Start.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

... hierzu die Fotos!|wavey:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

*wow!!!*


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

... und die zum Sailfish!


----------



## Nick_A (23. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Wie meine Maus oben bereits geschrieben hat, ist sie heute mal wieder mit raus...dank der Wunderdroge, die ich in nem Tackleladen als "das beste Mittel" empfohlen bekommen habe...und es hilft ! Petra war morgens bis ca. 14:00 Uhr mit Offshore auf Sail, Mahi, etc. angeln (bis ca. 8 Meilen vor die Küste :m #6).

Leider war das Wetter zuuuu gut und nix wollte beissen 

Danach zurück ins Motel kurz Kaffee geniessen, etwas ausruhen ... um dann um 17:00 nochmals raus an die 7-M-Brücke zu fahren und bisserl auf Tarpons, Jacks und Sharkys zu stippen.

...und vor allem, um den professionellen Guides in den Abendstunden zuzuscchauen, wie sie ihren zahlenden Gästen Tarpons "besorgen"...immer wieder nen toller Anblick, solche Monster auf und über der Wasseroberfläche tanzen zu sehen!

Wir hatten "nur" drei mittlere Jacks...und einen wirklich SEHR FETTEN Nurse-Shark. War vermutlich mein bisher längster Nurse...in jedem Fall der Dickste und Schwerste (Nurse). Länge ca. 2,3 bis 2,4m. Gewicht etwa 50 bis 70 kg (aber schwer zu schätzen).

War ein toller Tag an dem Petra insgesamt -ohne Probleme! - ca. 8h auf dem Wasser war. Klasse Droge, das Ginger ! :q

Morgen ist leiddr bereits der letzte Angeltag:c

Also mal schauen, was noch so geht...

Grüße aus dem traumhaften Marathon #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

... ohne Worte!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Der krönende Abschluß, mein Favorite - einen Sonnenuntergang, der uns alle vom Sun Shine State Florida träumen läßt! Gute Nacht und see you!#h


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (23. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Sagenhaft, was da bei Euch da unten derzeitig abgeht! 

@Robert: Wenn Petra jetzt so prima offshoretauglich ist...lass Sie doch mal beim nächsten Sailkontakt ran! :g


----------



## norge_klaus (23. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Was bei Euch abgeht ist echt genial ! Noch 14 Tage und unser Flieger hebt in Richtung Miami ab. Dann noch eine Woche und wir sind auch auf den Keys zum Fischen ! :vik: .....eigentlich will ich gleich los !


----------



## Ossipeter (23. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Mensch Petra bring mir mal so ne Droge mit! Schön dass du jetzt auch mit auf die Safari gehst.


----------



## Jetblack (23. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

@robert...


> ...die Avet SX kann noch viel mehr mehr.
> 
> Also Bremshebel bis vorne an den Anschlag...und dann gibts nen lauten Knall und meine 15kg Geflochtene is durch !




Der war GUT!! so ne Nummer hab ich auf den Malediven auch hingelgt ... und 27,5 kg sauber abgeknallt! Manchmal sollte man sich ein wenig zurücknehmen, etwas Ruhe einkehren lassen, besonnen reagieren  - einfach so reagieren, wie die ganzen Theoretiker (die eh nicht angeln können  *hüstel*) das immer propagandieren...blablabla....

Mein Mitgefühl ist bei Dir - ich wünsch Dir, Euer letzter Tag bringt euch noch WAS Feines.

Nick 

ABER DAS GEHT EBEN NICHT, wenn man sowas zum ersten mal erlebt


----------



## GiantKiller (23. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

ich hoffe ihr könnt noch einen tarpon landen.

ich kenne das gefühl mittlerweile wie man ohnmächtig zusieht wie man vom tarpon gedrillt wird...

langsam werd ich selbst nervös... noch 6 wochen...dann widme ich 3 wochen komplett dem riesenhering!


----------



## Tortugaf (24. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Hola Nick u. Fischmaulchen

Das hat wieder gut rein gehauen bei euch oben. 
Ihr seit am Fangen, mein Glückwunsch :m u. das mit dem Sail, klappt auch noch, denn die sind ja dort. #6 
War wieder draussen, (bis etwa 15 meilen) heute, aber bei mir klappt es nicht, keine Sails gesehen u. der Leinenfischer den wir trafen hatte auch keinen . 
Sie sind nicht hier in ausreichender der Menge, es ist etwa wie Glückspiel. 
Hatte aber drei Dorados (Goldmakrelen , Mahi mahi) mit kleinen Oktopusimitat u. Tunfischfedern) , wir haben auch noch Ojotón (Goggle eye) geschleppt u. damit zwei Fehlbisse gehabt.
Was mir heute die grösse Freude brachte war die Erweiterung meiner Lancha-Fahrkünste, war erst das dritte Mal.
Macht super Spass mit den Hinter auf dem Aussenborder Thronen u. Gassssssssss :q :q :q geben. 

G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## xlsxn 79 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Was bei Euch abgeht ist echt genial ! Noch 14 Tage und unser Flieger hebt in Richtung Miami ab. Dann noch eine Woche und wir sind auch auf den Keys zum Fischen ! :vik: .....eigentlich will ich gleich los !
DITO AM 05.05 gehts los nach Fort Myers.
Echt stark was ihr (Nick&Fischmäulchen) bis jetzt gezogen und vor allem 
DOLL GESCHRIEBEN habt!!!
Ich kann wegen meiner inneren Vorfreude aufs Fischen kaum noch an wat anderes Denken.
Endlich mal wieder richtig Chillen und dabei schön Wat Drillen lal
Es kann Losgehen.

LG OLSEN


----------



## GiantKiller (24. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

@tortuga: wo bist du denn grade?

mexico?


----------



## Tortugaf (25. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Ja bin ich noch, aber am Pacifik (Oaxacaküste). 
Der Fischbestand ist etwa anderers hier aber Marlin, Sail, Yellowfin Tun, Mahi mahi, Jacks, Gropper , Red Snapper  u. die kleinen Tunarten gibt es hier auch. 

G.Tortugaf   :vik:


----------



## GiantKiller (25. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

was kostet denn so eine ausfahrt in mexico mit so einem lanchaboot?


----------



## Nick_A (25. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Hi zusammen, #h

wir sind heute (leider) nach einem klasse Urlaub zurückgekommen.

Da wir von Miami 40min zu spät gestartet sind haben wir unseren Anschlussflug um 8:50 Uhr knapp verpasst. Wir wurden dann aber unkompliziert auf den nächsten Flug um 12:30 Uhr umgebucht.

Am letzten Angeltag hab ich's etwas langsamer angehen lassen...wg. sehr starken Ostwind von ca. 20-25 Meilen/h bin ich lieber 'an der 7M-Brücke' geblieben.

Ergebnis...ein mittlerer Nurse mit ca. 6ft und noch nen schöner dicker Nurse mit 7ft. Ein Tarpon ist noch meinem 'gesponnenen Pinfish' hinterhergeschwommen...kurz vor dem Boot hat er dann aber leider abgedreht.

Danach gings 'heim' zum klar Schiff machen, Boot putzen, Tackle reinigen und packen...um 18:00 Uhr wurde das Boot dann vom -sehr guten !- Bootsvermieter Fish and Fun-Rental (Link später) abgeholt.

Tja, damit ist der Urlaub auch wieder vorbei. :c 

Denke allerdings, daß er ganz erfolgreich war mit einigen schönen Fischen und Highlights....ich freu mich schon auf den nächsten Marathon-Trip im nächsten Jahr. Dann vermutlich im Mai/Juni...alleine schon wg. dem 'weniger Wind', mehr Tarpons und Mahi-Mahis.

wir melden uns nachher nochmals. #h
Robert


----------



## Tortugaf (26. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Nick u.Fischmäulchen  #6   Noch mal Danke für euren Bericht u. den Fotos (meine Kamara haben sie mir vor zwei Monaten geklaut, in Chacagua  :c ). Sonst hätte ich auch mehr berichtet ,hohle es aber noch nach, wenn ich wieder hier bin.

Viel Glück für nächste Mal mit den Sails u.Tarponen.


Hola Giantkiller  

Ich kann das nur für die Oaxacaküste sagen,das heisst Huatulco, Puerto Angel , Mazunte, Sant Augstinillo , Puerto Escondido u. Laguna Chacagua.
Es gibt Touristenlanchas u. auch einige recht gute Sportfishinglanchas. #6
Huatulco ist am besten entwickelt u. hat auch die besten Boote auch Jachten
Die Preise für eine Lancha (Panga) mit Lanchero (Bootführer), sind zwischen 150 eher 200 bis 350 Pesos pro Stunde. 
Ist aber immer etwas Glücksache o. sogar schwierig gleich am  Anfang einen guten Lanchero zufinden der auch Lust u. Können hat. 
Fahren wollen alle, aber die Spreu von Weizen trennen das dauert seine Zeit. 
In Huatulco gibt es gute Sportfischer in Puerto Escondido auch, aber weniger.
Weiter in Norden von Mexico (Acapulco , Baja Califonia ) wird dann alles professioneller u. teurer.
Ich fahre meisten mit den Touristenlanchas, wo ich wohne raus. 
So kann ich auf eine preiswerte Art, vieles ausprobieren u. lerne die Leute u. Fischer  besser kennen. Mit diesen Booten  kann ich bestenfalls nur drei Ruten schleppen, das reicht mir auch.
Wenn ich zu viel Geld habe u. mir was gutes antun möchte, miete ich mir eine Jacht zum Trolling mit allem drum u. dran in Huatulco. Ist aber etwas teuer |uhoh:, aber auch besser , klaro #6

G.Tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## Volker2809 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

@Robert und Petra: Schade, dass Euer Urlaub schon wieder vorbei ist. Hab mir Eure Berichte jeden Tag reingezogen und war jedesmal begeistert! Vielen Dank für die tolle Berichterstattung und gute Eingewöhnung im schönen Deutschland.


----------



## GiantKiller (26. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

gratulation zum super urlaub.

wie geht das denn mit pinfish spinnen?

habe das vom ufer versucht, aber entweder die haben den wurf nicht überlebt oder sind abgegangen.

was mich noch über die diie key interessieren würde ist wie es mit cubera snapper aussieht. gibts die dort nicht so viel?


ich wünsche euch dass es nächstes mal klappt mit dem tarpon!

mit etwas glück kann ich demnächst selbst von meinem ersten gelandeten berichten...
(falls jemand im juni noch nichts vorhat und mitwill kann er sich ja mal bei mir melden)


----------



## Sockeye (26. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Hi Robert,

willkommen zurück!
Ich hoffe du hast, wie versprochen, den Koffer voller Spielsachen. 

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> willkommen zurück!
> Ich hoffe du hast, wie versprochen, den Koffer voller Spielsachen.
> ...



Hallo Alex! #d

Auch ich bin wieder zurück |supergri und die Spielsachen haben bei uns zu etwas Ärger geführt, da ich wieder Gewichtstechnisch einspringen mußte, damit die Tackel-Mitbringsel einen Platz finden!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> @Robert und Petra: Schade, dass Euer Urlaub schon wieder vorbei ist. Hab mir Eure Berichte jeden Tag reingezogen und war jedesmal begeistert! Vielen Dank für die tolle Berichterstattung und gute Eingewöhnung im schönen Deutschland.



Hi Volker,

ja leider ist das Eingewöhnen ein furchtbarer Akt! Trotz meiner lieben Kollegen, die mir die Sachlage und Aufgaben häppchenweise übermitteln, fühle ich mich überfordert! Aber der nächste USA-Trip kommt bestimmt und dies baut dann schon wieder etwas auf!#h


----------



## Ossipeter (27. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Hallo ihr zwei! Freut mich für euch, dass der Urlaub so schön war. Haben es ja life miterleben dürfen. Herzlichen Dank dafür!


----------



## rauber83 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> ... hierzu die Fotos!|wavey:



hey schöner fang. ich will jetzt net wie ein arsch klingen aber der yft sieht jetzt net wirklich wie 27 inch tf aus.... und hattest du eine hms permit für das boot? wenn ja bitte vergess es aber sonst stehen drakonische strafen drauf, wenn du schwertfisch, yellowfin oder bluefin mitnimmst und keine hms permit beantragt hast...


----------



## Jetblack (27. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Der BootsEIGNER sollte die HMS License für das Boot haben, und das nicht zum Problem der Mieter machen. 

...und der YF sieht eindeutig nach 28,021 Zoll aus 

@Petra & Robert .... toll, was Ihr wieder für einen Urlaub gehabt habt. Jetzt fehlt aber für den echten "Floridianer" noch Snook aus den Mangroven, Sägefisch von den Flats, Lemon Shark (oder hattest Du den schon?), ....und Tarpon, die soll es da angeblich auch geben


----------



## rauber83 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Der BootsEIGNER sollte die HMS License für das Boot haben, und das nicht zum Problem der Mieter machen.
> 
> ...und der YF sieht eindeutig nach 28,021 Zoll aus
> 
> @Petra & Robert .... toll, was Ihr wieder für einen Urlaub gehabt habt. Jetzt fehlt aber für den echten "Floridianer" noch Snook aus den Mangroven, Sägefisch von den Flats, Lemon Shark (oder hattest Du den schon?), ....und Tarpon, die soll es da angeblich auch geben



ja das stimmt die hms permit ist für das boot. wollt nur drauf hinweisen, dass man da aufpassen muss, da ja in diesem fall immer der bootsführer bzw angler verantwortlich gemacht wird. ausserdem als hinweis. sobald eine rute auf einem boot in florida ist muss jede person an bord eine license haben.....


----------



## Nick_A (27. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



Jetblack schrieb:


> @robert...
> 
> 
> 
> Der war GUT!! so ne Nummer hab ich auf den Malediven auch hingelgt ... und 27,5 kg sauber abgeknallt! Manchmal sollte man sich ein wenig zurücknehmen, etwas Ruhe einkehren lassen, besonnen reagieren  - einfach so reagieren, wie die ganzen Theoretiker (die eh nicht angeln können  *hüstel*) das immer propagandieren...blablabla....



Hi Nick, #h

Du weißt ja, daß ich nicht gerade der "zart, sanft, langsamdrillende Angler" bin  :q

Nachdem mir ein Fischel (weiß nicht mehr, welcher das war) nach meiner Meinung etwas zuviel Schnur genommen hat, hab ich die SX eben auf absolute Maximalbremskraft (konnte die Rute gerade noch ab  ).

Naja, aber irgendwie wollte die Schnur an der Stelle nicht, vermutlich, weil sie selbst beim vorhergehenden Drill sich zu tief in die darunterliegende Geflochtene "eingebraben" hat.

Eins weiss ich jedenfalls...beim nächsten Marathon-Trip im nächsten Jahr kommt bei mir nur noch entweder "reines Mono" oder aber dicke mindestens 50lbs-tragende Geflochtene drauf.

Ok, ok...und vielleicht drill ich den einen oder anderen Fisch docheinmal etwas "langsamer"... :q



Jetblack schrieb:


> @robert...
> ABER DAS GEHT EBEN NICHT, wenn man sowas zum ersten mal erlebt



Ist aber auch in gewisser weise eine Einstellungssache...bin halt kein "Schlappidriller", der einen Fisch in drei Stunden "totdrillt"


----------



## Nick_A (27. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Was mir heute die grösse Freude brachte war die Erweiterung meiner Lancha-Fahrkünste, war erst das dritte Mal.
> Macht super Spass mit den Hinter auf dem Aussenborder Thronen u. Gassssssssss :q :q :q geben.
> 
> G.Tortugaf :vik:



Hi Tortugaf, #h

mach mal ein Bild hier rein, wie man sich die "Lancha-Fahrkünste" so vorstellen muss  !

--> Auf dem Motor sitzen ?!?|kopfkrat...wie sieht das denn aus ?

Mal schaun...hoffe, daß es bei Dir demnächst mit ein paar schönen Fischen klappt...drücke die Daumen ! :m


----------



## Nick_A (28. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Die Preise für eine Lancha (Panga) mit Lanchero (Bootführer), sind zwischen 150 eher 200 bis 350 Pesos pro Stunde.
> Ist aber immer etwas Glücksache o. sogar schwierig gleich am  Anfang einen guten Lanchero zufinden der auch Lust u. Können hat.



Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut...aktuell sind ca. 18 mexikanische Pesos gleich ein Euro, richtig ?

--> Folglich kostet also eine Stunde zwischen ca. EUR 10 bis ca. EUR 20 pro Stunde für Boot, inkl. Fahrer und Sprit, richtig ?

Nen 8h-Tag also so zwischen EUR 80 bis EUR 160 ... datt is aber garnicht einmal so schlecht ! :m

Wenn ich daran denke, was ich pro Tag alleine für Sprit rausgehauen habe und dann kommt noch der Bootspreis drauf, dann bin ich auch in etwa bei der höheren Summe oben (eher noch mehr |rolleyes).


----------



## Nick_A (28. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> @Robert und Petra: Schade, dass Euer Urlaub schon wieder vorbei ist. Hab mir Eure Berichte jeden Tag reingezogen und war jedesmal begeistert! Vielen Dank für die tolle Berichterstattung und gute Eingewöhnung im schönen Deutschland.



Hi Volker, (Franky, Peter, etc.) #h

freut mich sehr, daß Euch unserer Berichte gefallen haben ! 

...und wem sie nicht gefallen haben, der muss ja nicht lesen  :q


----------



## Nick_A (28. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> gratulation zum super urlaub.
> 
> wie geht das denn mit pinfish spinnen?
> 
> habe das vom ufer versucht, aber entweder die haben den wurf nicht überlebt oder sind abgegangen.



Ist eigentlich ganz einfach ...

Ich nehm mir immer den Pinfish und ziehe zwischen Kopf und Rückenflosse nen 5/0er bis max 8/0er Circle-Hook durch...und dann ab damit in die Strömung. Am Besten stromauf werfen und dann von der Strömung "runterdriften" lassen.

Den Haken allerdings nicht "zu knapp" im Pin verankern, da er sonst bei kräftigeren Würfen schneller "ausreisst".

Bei mir halten die Pinfishlis auf diese Weise ca. 15-20 Würfe (teils mehr) am Haken...nach ca. 10 Würfen ist der kleine aber meist nicht mehr so ganz "fit"  und wird gegen nen frischen ausgetauscht.

Da ich in meinem Livewell immer locker zwischen 30 bis 80 Pins habe, reicht das ne ganze Weile :q


----------



## Nick_A (28. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> willkommen zurück!
> Ich hoffe du hast, wie versprochen, den Koffer voller Spielsachen.
> ...





Oh ja, Alex ... alles dabei !  :q

Wegen Dir (und Andi!) mußte ich Petra sogar noch ´nen neuen (sehr schönen) 4-rolligen Handgepäck-/Business-Koffer kaufen, damit dann wieder Platz in Petra´s normalen Koffern für die Ködis war !

Na vielen Dank auch....wem von Euch Beiden kann ich dafür jetzt die Rechnung ausstellen ?!? 

Werde Dich die nächsten Tage mal anteflonieren, dann klären wir mal nochmals, was Du genau für die Pikes noch brauchst


----------



## Nick_A (28. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



rauber83 schrieb:


> hey schöner fang. ich will jetzt net wie ein arsch klingen aber der yft sieht jetzt net wirklich wie 27 inch tf aus.... und hattest du eine hms permit für das boot? wenn ja bitte vergess es aber sonst stehen drakonische strafen drauf, wenn du schwertfisch, yellowfin oder bluefin mitnimmst und keine hms permit beantragt hast...



Der hatte 27inch, vom Kopf bis zur Schwanzgabelung (also ohne Schwanz !)..Du weißt ja nicht, wie breit ich bin :q :q :q

Bzgl. der Permit ... ich gehe davon aus, daß ich (bzw. mein Rental-Boot) die Recreational HMS permit hat(te)...ich habe jedenfalls gleich von Anfang an beim Bootsvermieter nachgefragt und dort wurde das bejaht !

Wär ja noch schöner, wenn die diese US$ 22 per anno pro Boot nicht gleich für alle ihre Boote zahlen würden !!! Das gäbe ne Menge Stress mit den Mieter !  :q

Ach übrigens....wenn Du schon über die ganzen Regulierungen so gut Bescheid weißt ... in Deinem Bericht "FL April/Mai 09" schreibst Du ja, daß Ihr zu zweit 25 Blackfin und 4 Yellowfin erbeutet habt.

--> Wo liegt denn bei den beiden Arten das "Baglimit" ... ich habe hier Klick mich zu den FL RulesRegulations/2009_SaltwaterRegsNewsletter nix gefunden.

Bei Blackfin gibt´s wohl kein Bag Limit...bei Yellowfin wohl drei pro Angler...hab ich allerdings auf ner ganz anderen Seite gefunden ! Mindestmaß 27inch.

Allerdings steht ganz oben auf Seite 10 bei den Regulations noch folgender Satz:

For species that do not have an established bag limit, more than 100 pounds or two fish per harvester per day (whichever is greater), is considered commercial quantities. A saltwater products license and commercial vessel registration is required to harvest commercial quantities of unregulated species. It is illegal to sell recreationally harvested fish without compliance with commercial license requirements. Issue Thirty Four, Jan. 2009

--> Hattet Ihr eine "commercial licence" ?





Jetblack schrieb:


> Der BootsEIGNER sollte die HMS License für das Boot haben, und das nicht zum Problem der Mieter machen.
> 
> ...und der YF sieht eindeutig nach 28,021 Zoll aus



Genau ... exakt 28,021 Zoll ! Hast Du vermutlich mit meinen Maßen und Bilddiagnoseprogramm rausgefunden, richtig ?!? :q :q



Jetblack schrieb:


> @Petra & Robert .... toll, was Ihr wieder für einen Urlaub gehabt habt. Jetzt fehlt aber für den echten "Floridianer" noch Snook aus den Mangroven, Sägefisch von den Flats, Lemon Shark (oder hattest Du den schon?), ....und Tarpon, die soll es da angeblich auch geben



Jaja, da fehlen noch ne Menge Fischels auf der Liste....mir würden zusätzlich noch Striped und Blue Marlin, Schwertfisch aus 2000ft-Tiefe bei Tag und an der Oberfläche Nachts, sowie ´nen Aligatordrill einfallen (habe gehört, daß manche so einen Baumstamm schon eingekurbelt haben sollen :q) einfallen.

Ach ja...nen (kleinen) Blacktip hatte ich schon...aber der Lemonshark fehlt tatsächlich noch.

...und ´nen Redfish.

...und wenn wir schon bei den FL-Fischen sind, dann hab ich bisher ja die komplette Süßwasserangelei ausgelassen...also fehlen noch die ganzen Barscharten, den FL-"Pike", etc.

...eigentlich fehlt da noch ne ganze Menge  :m

Tarpons gibt´s in meinem Wortschatz übrigens erst wieder, wenn ich einen ordentlichen gefangen habe ... aber vielleicht können wir Dich (und ggf. Family) ja nächstes Jahr überzeugen, mitzukommen...dann könnte wir das Unterfangen mal ernsthaft (mit Verfolgungsjagden) angehen !


----------



## guifri (28. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Jaja, da fehlen noch ne Menge Fischels auf der Liste....mir würden zusätzlich noch Striped und Blue Marlin, Schwertfisch aus 2000ft-Tiefe bei Tag und an der Oberfläche Nachts, sowie ´nen Aligatordrill einfallen (habe gehört, daß manche so einen Baumstamm schon eingekurbelt haben sollen :q) einfallen.
> 
> Ach ja...nen (kleinen) Blacktip hatte ich schon...aber der Lemonshark fehlt tatsächlich noch.
> 
> ...



hi robert,

nächstes jahr klappt´s bestimmt auch mit uns 

zumindest könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass meine nächstjährige angelwoche -so sie denn dann stattfindet - zur selben zeit am selben ort stattfindet. da wäre ich ja dann vollkommen unabhängig|rolleyes

dann gehen wir mal da hin, wo die snooks und redfish hausen...und den tarpon holen wir dann an der 7-mile-bridge...ich drille und du fährst das boot, dann klappt das bestimmt #t

dann zeichste mir auch mal, wo die sails rumkurven...


----------



## rauber83 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

yellowfin haben ein bag limit von 2 pp, blackfins haben kein mindestmass noch baglimit.


----------



## Nick_A (28. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Also ich habe ein Tageslimit bei YF von "drei" gefunden...vielleicht ne alte Zahl.

Und wie sieht´s damit hier aus ?



> Allerdings steht ganz oben auf Seite 10 bei den Regulations noch folgender Satz:
> 
> For species that do not have an established bag limit, more than 100 pounds or two fish per harvester per day (whichever is greater), is considered commercial quantities. A saltwater products license and commercial vessel registration is required to harvest commercial quantities of unregulated species. It is illegal to sell recreationally harvested fish without compliance with commercial license requirements. Issue Thirty Four, Jan. 2009
> 
> --> Hattet Ihr eine "commercial licence" ?


----------



## rauber83 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

hier sind hochwertige tunas, die unter die federal regulations fallen, zum beispiel bigeye und longfin tuna, gemeint. da blackfin, skipjack und bonitas auch in state waters vorkommen fallen sie nicht unter die regelung. hier handelt es sich ja um arten, die nicht besonders viel wert haben und nur bedingt zum verzehr zu empfehlen sind.


----------



## GiantKiller (28. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

bin auch nicht so der freund vom massenhaften harvesten.

aber solche massenfänge sind ja auch nur selten fähig und oft genug kommt man auch mit leerer fischbox heim.

solange man übers jahr verteilt in vernünftigem maße entnimmt, kann man auch mal einmalig etwas mehr mitnehmen.

die fische werden schließlich im gegensatz zu kommerzieller fischerei viel sinnvoller gefangen, ohne dabei beifang zu produzieren.

@jetblack: den sawfish sollte man aber meines wissens besser nicht gezielt befischen.


----------



## Nick_A (29. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



rauber83 schrieb:


> hier sind hochwertige tunas, die unter die federal regulations fallen, zum beispiel bigeye und longfin tuna, gemeint. da blackfin, skipjack und bonitas auch in state waters vorkommen fallen sie nicht unter die regelung. hier handelt es sich ja um arten, die nicht besonders viel wert haben und nur bedingt zum verzehr zu empfehlen sind.



Mönsch rauber....

...datt is ja wohl eher die halbe Wahrheit ! #d

Auch skipjacks fallen unter die Regelung ! 

Siehe hier:



> Q: Do I need a recreational permit to fish for or land tunas, sharks, swordfish, and/or bilfish?
> 
> A: Yes, vessel owners/operators who recreationally fish for or retain regulated Atlantic tunas (bluefin, yellowfin, bigeye, *albacore, and skipjack*), sharks, swordfish, and billfish in Atlantic Federal waters, including the Gulf of Mexico and the Caribbean Sea, must obtain an HMS Angling category permit or a HMS Charter/Headboat permit. However, General category vessels may fish recreationally for HMS so long as they are participating in a registered recreational HMS tournament and fishing under tournament rules. Vessels fishing exclusively in state waters are required to obtain the HMS Angling permit if they wish to keep their regulated tunas (bluefin, yellowfin, bigeye, *skipjack, and albacore*). Vessel owners/operators should check their state regulations regarding the retention of sharks, swordfish, and/or billfish in state waters.



Das Ganze ist auf den Seiten der noaa.gov zu finden [KLICK MICH]


Wie hast Du es vorne selbst so schön formuliert (zumindest den ersten Teil):

"Ich will jetzt nicht wie ein Arsch klingen....."

*...aber Halbwissen ist manchmal sehr gefährlich ! |rolleyes*

In jedem Fall trotzdem Danke für Deinen Hinweis wg. der HMS-Permit ... in Zukunft werd ich *VOR* der Anmietung und Buchung bereits beim Vermieter nachfragen....und nicht erst vor Ort. :m


----------



## rauber83 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

naja das mit den skipjacks hab ich jetzt net gedacht, aber egal, die werden sowieso wenn dann für chunken benützt oder gehen wieder zurück ins wasser, direkt mitgenommen hab ich noch nie einen. albacore ist ja ein longfin tuna.... naja hab sowieso immer ne hms permit für mein boot also sowieso egal. auf jeden fall kannst du dein boot mit blackfins oder bonitas versenken wenn du willst, da gibts keine regelung. und üpber den bestand braucht man sich hier im nordwesten von fl keine sorgen machen. gut das dus nochmal schreibts. wer einen hai mitnehmen sollte und sich weiter als 7 meilen in fl oder 3 meilen in al vom ufer befindet braucht auch ne hms permit.... wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind die einzigen speisefische die kein direktes baglimit haben triggerfish und almoco jack, wobei triggerfish ja seit letzten september 14 in tf hat.


----------



## Sockeye (29. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Hallo Alex! #d
> 
> Auch ich bin wieder zurück |supergri und die Spielsachen haben bei uns zu etwas Ärger geführt, da ich wieder Gewichtstechnisch einspringen mußte, damit die Tackel-Mitbringsel einen Platz finden!



Was das nicht der Grund, warum er dich überhaupt mitgenommen hat....?

*schnell duck und wegrenn....* :q

VG
Alex


----------



## Fischmäulchen (29. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Was das nicht der Grund, warum er dich überhaupt mitgenommen hat....?
> 
> *schnell duck und wegrenn....* :q
> 
> ...



... nicht nur dafür, sondern auch um meinen Anteil am Boot einzukassieren!:vik:


----------



## Nick_A (29. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Wenn Du das nächste Jahr Deine neue Droge jeden Tag nimmst (Ginger), dann wirste wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr vom Boot runterwollen !


----------



## kopyto55 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*

Geiler Bericht, danke !!!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. März 2010)

*AW: Florida 2009 März-April*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> Geiler Bericht, danke !!!



Danke, dies freut uns sehr!#h


----------

